# Ancelotti dice NO al Milan:"O resto a Madrid o mi fermo".



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".

Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ilan-se-il-real-lo-lascia-libero-vt28395.html


----------



## Dapone (23 Maggio 2015)

appunto  

allora sarà un mercato modesto as usual


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan



Ecco, se volevamo cercare un segnale negativo in chiave cessione, questo è bello forte. Ma i motivi potrebbero essere anche altri, come la volontà di Carlo di non ricominciare da capo e allenare una big già pronta. 

A meno che non si tiri la calzetta e voglia temporeggiare in attesa di risvolti ufficiali in ambito societario. Anche questo potrebbe essere plausibile.


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Maggio 2015)

l'italmilan ormai è una certezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2015)

Non me l'aspettavo, mi sarei aspettato invece una risposta vaga.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi e Galliani sono degli esseri incommentabili. I RE della fuffa.

Ve l'avevo detto, tutto quello che va dicendo Berlusconi in questi giorni è CAMPAGNA ELETTORALE. Forse, l'unica cosa realmente sincera è l'ItalMilan.


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2015)

Mah dichiarazione che potrebbe tranquillamente essere di facciata per due motivi:
Deve incontrare ancora Perez
Rispetto per Inzaghi visto che noi dobbiamo ancora giocare

Poi magari non verrà, ma non è da questa dichiarazione che si scopre il nostro oltre che il suo futuro


----------



## Hammer (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



Ancelotti ha smontato in una frase l'intera parte calcistica della campagna elettorale di Berlusconi

GODO


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mah dichiarazione che potrebbe tranquillamente essere di facciata per due motivi:
> Deve incontrare ancora Perez
> Rispetto per Inzaghi visto che noi dobbiamo ancora giocare
> 
> Poi magari non verrà, ma non è da questa dichiarazione che si scopre il nostro oltre che il suo futuro



Poteva rimanere sul vago. Invece ha proprio detto:"O resto o mi fermo".


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



*Ancelotti: "Non voglio dire altro sul mio futuro, se non quello che ho detto già ieri. In ogni caso, devo aspettare. Penso che incontrerò la dirigenza la prossima settimana per parlare del mio futuro. Il club non mi ha comunicato ancora niente, ci sarà un incontro tra lunedì e martedì. Perchè ho parlato coi giocatori? Perchè era l'ultima partita e li ho ringraziati per gli sforzi fatti in questa stagione. Nella mia mente il mio futuro è molto chiaro: o resto qui, o mi fermo un anno."*


----------



## Marilson (23 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti difende i suoi interessi economici. E fa bene. Si becca i soldi del Real per un anno e poi riparte dal City con un contratto multi milionario.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e Galliani sono degli esseri incommentabili. I RE della fuffa.
> 
> Ve l'avevo detto, tutto quello che va dicendo Berlusconi in questi giorni è CAMPAGNA ELETTORALE. Forse, l'unica cosa realmente sincera è l'ItalMilan.



Bibbia. E' SEMPRE campagna elettorale, ora vedrete come i bei discorsi di rinforzi di qua e di la spariranno dopo giorno 31... Come dice [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] l'unica cosa reale sarà quella roba immonda dell'ItalMilan, cioè la morte del Milan


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancelotti: "Non voglio dire altro sul mio futuro, se non quello che ho detto già ieri. In ogni caso, devo aspettare. Penso che incontrerò la dirigenza la prossima settimana per parlare del mio futuro. Il club non mi ha comunicato ancora niente, ci sarà un incontro tra lunedì e martedì. Perchè ho parlato coi giocatori? Perchè era l'ultima partita e li ho ringraziati per gli sforzi fatti in questa stagione. Nella mia mente il mio futuro è molto chiaro: o resto qui, o mi fermo un anno."*



_Mi futuro es claro en mi cabeza: o sigo aquí o me paro un año_

Mi sembra una dichiarazione abbastanza decisa. Il nano maledetto e la sua campagna elettorale


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

M-O-N-T-E-L-L-A


----------



## Iblahimovic (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancelotti: "Non voglio dire altro sul mio futuro, se non quello che ho detto già ieri. In ogni caso, devo aspettare. Penso che incontrerò la dirigenza la prossima settimana per parlare del mio futuro. Il club non mi ha comunicato ancora niente, ci sarà un incontro tra lunedì e martedì. Perchè ho parlato coi giocatori? Perchè era l'ultima partita e li ho ringraziati per gli sforzi fatti in questa stagione. Nella mia mente il mio futuro è molto chiaro: o resto qui, o mi fermo un anno."*



ora per coerenza, visto che a detta di berlusconi i soldi ci sono , dato che ancelotti ha detto no, bisogna prendere uno del calibro di ancelotti: Mourinho o Guardiola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2015)

Sky quindi aveva ragione.
Berlusconi e' un essere diabolico, non c'e' nulla da fare.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Maggio 2015)

maledetto io che ci ho pure creduto...


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poteva rimanere sul vago. Invece ha proprio detto:"O resto o mi fermo".



Vero anche quello. 
Come non è da sottovalutare il fattore "campagna elettorale". Da quelli là possiamo tranquillamente aspettarci il peggio e saprebbero comunque stupirci in negativo

C'è però anche l'effetto "coupe de theatre" che tanto piace a quei due la. Me li vedo già "con un grandissimo sforzo il mega presidente l'ha convinto per il bene del suo amato Milan"


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Maggio 2015)

silvio sarà nel panico, smontata totalmente la sua scemenza elettorale, sono curioso di sentire cosa dirà sti giorni, non escludo un presunto avvicinamento dei fantomatici cavalieri cinesi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



Non avevo dubbi MAI una gioia che sia 1, arriverà Montella al 100% ora pietà.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

A questo punto mi pare chiaro che o prendono Montella o Sarri


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2015)

E' finita, ItalMilan con Montella e tutti a vedere bel giuoco


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Secondo voi a questi qui, ora, manca la faccia per prendere uno tra Montella e Sarri e spacciarlo per grande condottiero di italiani?


----------



## Dany20 (23 Maggio 2015)

Italcesso.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo voi a questi qui, ora, manca la faccia per prendere uno tra Montella e Sarri e spacciarlo per grande condottiero di italiani?



Ovviamente no, e per Ancelotti diranno "Eh ma noi ci abbiamo provato.."


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancelotti: "Non voglio dire altro sul mio futuro, se non quello che ho detto già ieri. In ogni caso, devo aspettare. Penso che incontrerò la dirigenza la prossima settimana per parlare del mio futuro. Il club non mi ha comunicato ancora niente, ci sarà un incontro tra lunedì e martedì. Perchè ho parlato coi giocatori? Perchè era l'ultima partita e li ho ringraziati per gli sforzi fatti in questa stagione. Nella mia mente il mio futuro è molto chiaro: o resto qui, o mi fermo un anno."*





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> silvio sarà nel panico, smontata totalmente la sua scemenza elettorale, sono curioso di sentire cosa dirà sti giorni, non escludo un presunto avvicinamento dei fantomatici cavalieri cinesi.



Domani ha l'intervista da Fazio, vediamo con cosa se ne esce fuori. La mia paura più grande è che dica: "Ci abbiamo provato per Carletto ma il Real Madrid non ha voluto lasciarlo andare via. Dati i petroldollari, il PSG, l'Arabia, ecc. ecc. mi trovo costretto a fare ulteriori sforzi per il Milan e mettere in piedi il mio progetto di un Milan tutto italiano"

A quel punto prendo la rincorsa e mi lancio dalla finestra, sperando che la caduta mi stronchi completamente.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ancelotti difende i suoi interessi economici. E fa bene. Si becca i soldi del Real per un anno e poi riparte dal City con un contratto multi milionario.



Per le leggi spagnole, Ancelotti deve essere liquidato. Il Real non può avere due allenatori sotto contratto.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

E comunque da una parte godo per il fatto che sia stato SBUGIARDATO quasi subito


----------



## Iblahimovic (23 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi MAI una gioia che sia 1, arriverà Montella al 100% ora pietà.



questo no deve essere un immensa gioia, sarebbe stata l'ennesima minestra riscaldata


----------



## Montag84 (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



Ovviamente i fondi che si erano magicamente trovati per pagare lo stipendio di Ancelotti finiranno nel solito fosso in sieme ai 30 Mln per Iturbe, ai soldi dell'accesso in Champions del 2013, ai 40 Mln per Dybala... Nel fosso delle trattative mai esistite insomma.

Con lo stipendio che avresti dato ad Ancelotti ti puoi prendere 2 Klopp! Ma ovviamente ci ritroveremo Brocchi in panchina. O peggio verrà riconfermato l'incapace...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo voi a questi qui, ora, manca la faccia per prendere uno tra Montella e Sarri e spacciarlo per grande condottiero di italiani?



Questi sono anche capaci di riconfermae inzaghi se per quello....


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi, state tranquilli. 
Galliani non va a Madrid per fare un viaggio di piacere.
E i destini di Conte e Ancelotti sono molto intrecciati. 

Ancelotti non può dire "vado al Milan" o "vado in Nazionale", in questo momento.
Conoscendolo, pensereste che possa fare una cosa del genere? 

Aspettiamo lunedì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2015)

Ora che la bufala e' stata svelata cosa fa il diavolo dai denti gialli? Prende lo stesso l'aereo? Lo prendesse per sparire per sempre....


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancelotti: "Non voglio dire altro sul mio futuro, se non quello che ho detto già ieri. In ogni caso, devo aspettare. Penso che incontrerò la dirigenza la prossima settimana per parlare del mio futuro. Il club non mi ha comunicato ancora niente, ci sarà un incontro tra lunedì e martedì. Perchè ho parlato coi giocatori? Perchè era l'ultima partita e li ho ringraziati per gli sforzi fatti in questa stagione. Nella mia mente il mio futuro è molto chiaro: o resto qui, o mi fermo un anno."*





Aron ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, state tranquilli.
> Galliani non va a Madrid per fare un viaggio di piacere.
> E i destini di Conte e Ancelotti sono molto intrecciati.
> 
> ...



Ancelotti ha già detto che in Nazionale non ci vuole andare per adesso.

Comunque ora voglio i 7 milioni annui promessi ad Ancelotti ad un allenatore top e i 36 milioni di Dybala per un attaccante top. Altrimenti, siamo sempre e come sempre davanti alla stessa FUFFA.


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo voi a questi qui, ora, manca la faccia per prendere uno tra Montella e Sarri e spacciarlo per grande condottiero di italiani?



Hanno già preparato il terreno con "le due squadre che giocano il miglior calcio in Italia"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Questi sono anche capaci di riconfermae inzaghi se per quello....



Paradosso: si scoprira' che Inzaghi e' l' unico ad aver detto la verita'.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Maggio 2015)

Io aspetterei prima di giudicare. Se Galliani parte per Madrid (cosa che ha riferito sky) significa che qualcosa sotto c'è. Zio fester non parte mai se non per chiudere o per provare a chiudere qualche trattativa. Quelle di stasera mi sembrano più che altro dichiarazioni di riconoscenza nei confronti dei tifosi del Real e di rispetto nei confronti degli allenatori delle altre squadre (non solo del Milan).. Io non mi illudo, ma aspetto comunque qualche settimana prima di giudicare. Le dichiarazioni di stasera potrebbero anche essere viste come un "Se qualcuno mi vuole deve accettare le mie condizioni, altrimenti mi fermo".. Cosa che penso sia giusta quando si tratta con certi avvoltoi...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha già detto che in Nazionale non ci vuole andare per adesso.
> 
> Comunque ora voglio i 7 milioni annui promessi ad Ancelotti ad un allenatore top e i 36 milioni di Dybala per un attaccante top. Altrimenti, siamo sempre e come sempre davanti alla stessa FUFFA.



Secondo me quelle cifre e quelle offerte non sono mai esistite


----------



## Gaúcho (23 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ancelotti non può dire "vado al Milan" o "vado in Nazionale", in questo momento.
> Conoscendolo, pensereste che possa fare una cosa del genere?
> 
> Aspettiamo lunedì.



perchè non può dirlo?
poteva semplicemente dire "vedremo" e rispondere vagamente...così ha proprio smentito tutto.
le chiavi di lettura sono:
- teatrino
- non ha accettato e si va a prendere qualcun'altro di top
- i cinesi non sono mai esistiti e questa è un'altra presa per il ., l'ennesima
[MENTION=1288]Gaúcho[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate


----------



## Hammer (23 Maggio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no, e per Ancelotti diranno "Eh ma noi ci abbiamo provato.."



Ci avevamo provato, poi nel nostro personale database di allenatori era rimasto solo Sarri


----------



## Aragorn (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



Ho come l'impressione che domani sera da Fazio non si toccherà l'argomento Milan


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora che la bufala e' stata svelata cosa fa il diavolo dai denti gialli? Prende lo stesso l'aereo? Lo prendesse per sparire per sempre....



Magari prendesse quello di Lost, di aereo.


----------



## Hammer (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha già detto che in Nazionale non ci vuole andare per adesso.
> 
> Comunque ora voglio i 7 milioni annui promessi ad Ancelotti ad un allenatore top e i 36 milioni di Dybala per un attaccante top. Altrimenti, siamo sempre e come sempre davanti alla stessa FUFFA.



Non credo affatto a queste offerte. Campagna elettorale di qua e anche di là.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2015)

Come si voleva dimostrare tante parole per niente ma io lo sapevo anche questa volta, alla fine o resterà Inzaghi oppure Montella (molto probabile) non sono per niente stupita.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

*Cristiano Ronaldo su Twitter:"Grande allenatore e persona straordinaria. Spero che l'anno prossimo continueremo a lavorare insieme a Carlo Ancelotti".*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari prendesse quello di Lost, di aereo.



Ma anche no, finisce per diventare l'amicone di Jackob oppure dell'altro fratello cattivone.. e finisce per vivere in eterno.

Piuttosto,prendesse una navicella ed andasse nello spazio


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo su Twitter:"Grande allenatore e persona straordinaria. Spero che l'anno prossimo continueremo a lavorare insieme a Carlo Ancelotti".*



.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei prima di giudicare. Se Galliani parte per Madrid (cosa che ha riferito sky) significa che qualcosa sotto c'è. Zio fester non parte mai se non per chiudere o per provare a chiudere qualche trattativa. Quelle di stasera mi sembrano più che altro dichiarazioni di riconoscenza nei confronti dei tifosi del Real e di rispetto nei confronti degli allenatori delle altre squadre (non solo del Milan).. Io non mi illudo, ma aspetto comunque qualche settimana prima di giudicare. Le dichiarazioni di stasera potrebbero anche essere viste come un "Se qualcuno mi vuole deve accettare le mie condizioni, altrimenti mi fermo".. Cosa che penso sia giusta quando si tratta con certi avvoltoi...



Il ragionamento ci sta tutto e mi uguro che sia anche quello più vicino alla realtà...perchè ok la campagna elettorale ma spararle grosse senza un minimo di verità ,specialmente se si tratta del futuro di un altra persona,É solo un arma a doppio taglio...
Se non dovesse arrivare carletto io vorrei conte...Montella sarebbe un passo avanti rispetto inzaghi (chi non lo sarebbe) ma significherebbe che la luce in fondo al tunnel si é spenta definitivamente .A sarri non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

Ma poi figuratevi se Ancelotti passava da Ronaldo allo zio Bonny


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo su Twitter:"Grande allenatore e persona straordinaria. Spero che l'anno prossimo continueremo a lavorare insieme a Carlo Ancelotti".*



Messaggio forte a mio avviso e penso che alla fine resterà a Madrid.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei prima di giudicare. Se Galliani parte per Madrid (cosa che ha riferito sky) significa che qualcosa sotto c'è. Zio fester non parte mai se non per chiudere o per provare a chiudere qualche trattativa. Quelle di stasera mi sembrano più che altro dichiarazioni di riconoscenza nei confronti dei tifosi del Real e di rispetto nei confronti degli allenatori delle altre squadre (non solo del Milan).. Io non mi illudo, ma aspetto comunque qualche settimana prima di giudicare. Le dichiarazioni di stasera potrebbero anche essere viste come un "Se qualcuno mi vuole deve accettare le mie condizioni, altrimenti mi fermo".. Cosa che penso sia giusta quando si tratta con certi avvoltoi...



Concordo con te, il commento più equilibrato e sensato che ho letto fino ad ora.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (23 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ancelotti difende i suoi interessi economici. E fa bene. Si becca i soldi del Real per un anno e poi riparte dal City con un contratto multi milionario.



In Spagna non puoi tenere due allenatori sotto contratto. Quindi il Real, prima di prendere un nuovo allenatore, è costretto a liberare quello vecchio con una buonuscita almeno pari alla metà. Non avrebbe senso per Ancelotti bluffare. Per me vuole davvero restare, lo amano tutti tranne Perez.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi se la infili dove non batte il sole la campagna elettorale!!!! Sei un fallito, vendi e vattene dall'italia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che domani sera da Fazio non si toccherà l'argomento Milan



Si prepareranno altre bufale.
Come la domanda su Ancelotti che era l'ultima nella scaletta. Il Milan e' strumento elettorale e sara' comunque argomento finale della discussione.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Messaggio forte a mio avviso e penso che alla fine resterà a Madrid.



Non ho ancora capito perché tutti lo vogliono anche per il prossimo anno e perez no....
Comunque é un allenatore eccezionale con i campioni,c'è poco da dire...


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2015)

Comunque qualcosa DEVE cambiare o cambierà, altrimenti il nano malefico sa bene che il suo scarso ItalMilan l'anno prossimo lo andranno a vedere solo Galliani e suo figlio. Quindi aspettiamo almeno fino a lunedi prima di tirare le somme


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



come prima sensazione direi che è un brutto segnale per le prospettive del Milan. Nel senso che tutti speravamo che il ritorno di Carletto preannunciava una campagna acquisti importante e di conseguenza l'arrivo dei cinesi. E quindi ci si arrende all'ItalMilan? 
spero invece possa voler dire altro: magari che Ancelotti non crede in un ritorno dove ha già allenato, o che aspetta la nazionale.... no ItalMilan con il Berlusca unico proprietario ed unica prospettiva il 5° posto, nooooooo


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2015)

Gaúcho ha scritto:


> perchè non può dirlo?
> poteva semplicemente dire "vedremo" e rispondere vagamente...così ha proprio smentito tutto.
> le chiavi di lettura sono:
> - teatrino
> ...



Rispondendo "vedremo" darebbe una mezza conferma.
Se c'è un giocatore a cui Ancelotti sarà sempre grato, quello è Inzaghi, che è stato il giocatore più decisivo nel suo ciclo di vittorie al Milan.

Ancelotti, pure se avesse già firmato un contratto col Milan, ha così tanto rispetto e stima per Inzaghi che non rilascerà mai una dichiarazione ufficiale a tal riguardo fino a quando non sarà risolto il contratto tra Pippo e il Milan (e come minimo, aspetterebbe la fine del campionato).

E' già stato molto indelicato Berlusconi a parlare del prossimo allenatore mentre Inzaghi è ancora il tecnico in carica, e neppure Galliani si è risparmiato in tal senso. Ancelotti ha fatto bene a non infierire.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...



Calma... Quando ci sono in ballo tanti soldi, bisogna avere calma. Ancelotti deve portare a casa i soldi e far pagare il conto a Perez. Il Milan è l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri. Detto questo, l'idea di Ancelotti continua a non scaldare il cuore. Una vocina dentro dice: anche se va, non andrà.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> come prima sensazione direi che è un brutto segnale per le prospettive del Milan. Nel senso che tutti speravamo che il ritorno di Carletto preannunciava una campagna acquisti importante e di conseguenza l'arrivo dei cinesi. E quindi ci si arrende all'ItalMilan?
> spero invece possa voler dire altro: magari che Ancelotti non crede in un ritorno dove ha già allenato, o che aspetta la nazionale.... no ItalMilan con il Berlusca unico proprietario ed unica prospettiva il 5° posto, nooooooo



ItalMilan 5° posto??????


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

*AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2015)

La dichiarazione di Berlusconi oggi era micidiale: punto su Ancelotti anche se i ritorni non mi piacciono perché non hanno mai funzionato. Quasi un malaugurio.


----------



## Gaúcho (23 Maggio 2015)

rispetto per inzaghi?
qui sta continuando a negare e non mi pare un teatrino...
intanto perchè il campionato è finito, quindi inzaghi la prenderebbe con filosofia e soprattutto perchè sta smontando totalmente le parole di berlusconi...o gliela vuol far "pagare" o rientra nel loro gioco, anche se non credo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei prima di giudicare. Se Galliani parte per Madrid (cosa che ha riferito sky) significa che qualcosa sotto c'è. Zio fester non parte mai se non per chiudere o per provare a chiudere qualche trattativa. Quelle di stasera mi sembrano più che altro dichiarazioni di riconoscenza nei confronti dei tifosi del Real e di rispetto nei confronti degli allenatori delle altre squadre (non solo del Milan).. Io non mi illudo, ma aspetto comunque qualche settimana prima di giudicare. Le dichiarazioni di stasera potrebbero anche essere viste come un "Se qualcuno mi vuole deve accettare le mie condizioni, altrimenti mi fermo".. Cosa che penso sia giusta quando si tratta con certi avvoltoi...



Sicuramente non parte più dopo queste dichiarazioni e non era certo sicuro che partisse,detto questo bastava semplicemente dire "o resto al Real se mi cacciano vedremo" invece è stato netto e non credo dica una cosa per un altra,poi dopo il messaggio di Ronaldo per me è più probabile che resti a Madrid, la cosa che mi fa tristezza è che arriverà Montella e la prossima stagione sarà l'ennesima stagione ridicola e vedremo l'Inter (farà un grande mercato) e la Juve vincere e noi li a fare figure di melma beh io non ci sto più sono arrivata al limite.


----------



## Iblahimovic (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*



mi pare sia stato molto molto chiaro


----------



## Gaúcho (23 Maggio 2015)

Non credo che ci siano solo Ancelotti e Montella...SE sti cinesi esistono veramente, punteremo qualcun'altro top, altrimenti non ha senso nemmeno montella, a quel punto che tengano inzaghi e facciano fallire la società


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahahahah bella figura Berlusconi


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*




Più chiaro di così...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non parte più dopo queste dichiarazioni e non era certo sicuro che partisse,detto questo bastava semplicemente dire "o resto al Real se mi cacciano vedremo" invece è stato netto e non credo dica una cosa per un altra,poi dopo il messaggio di Ronaldo per me è più probabile che resti a Madrid, la cosa che mi fa tristezza è che arriverà Montella e la prossima stagione sarà l'ennesima stagione ridicola e vedremo l'Inter (farà un grande mercato) e la Juve vincere e noi li a fare figure di melma beh io non ci sto più sono arrivata al limite.



Concordo. Personalmente infatti se lo possono vedere loro l'ItalMilan che gli piace tanto..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*



Il fatto che Berlusconi, in OGNI intervista di questa campagna elettorale, si è fatto chiedere sempre le stesse domande sul Milan e lui s'era imparato a memoria la stessa risposta, è un indizio grande quanto una casa che sta cercando solo di raccattare voti.


----------



## Snake (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*



allora direi croce sopra


----------



## Dexter (23 Maggio 2015)

Forse vi sfugge che Alciato da giorni dice la stessa cosa. Alciato ha scritto con Ancelotti il suo libro eh.


----------



## Gaúcho (23 Maggio 2015)

Calma e sanguefreddo però. 
In queste settimane siamo stati bombardati di notizie, buttate lì a casaccio e spesso approssimative, prima dicevano una cosa, poi un'altra...
Non facciamoci demoralizzare solamente per queste parole di Ancelotti.
L'allenatore è una cosa, la proprietà un'altra.
Quindi aspettiamo qualche dichiarazione ufficiale una volta per tutte e non ascoltiamo ogni cavolata che pubblicano sulla carta straccia.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forse vi sfugge che Alciato da giorni dice la stessa cosa. Alciato ha scritto con Ancelotti il suo libro eh.



Hai ragione. Non ci avevo proprio pensato, tra l'altro ce l'ho proprio dietro di me sulla libreria. Stavolta Alciato mi sa che l'ha sparata buona.


----------



## Butcher (23 Maggio 2015)

Venditori di fumo, come sempre, SEMPRE!


----------



## Dexter (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Non ci avevo proprio pensato, tra l'altro ce l'ho proprio dietro di me sulla libreria. Stavolta Alciato mi sa che l'ha sparata buona.


Avranno parlato via telefono della questione Milan almeno 2-3 settimane fa...


----------



## Juventino30 (23 Maggio 2015)

Che clamorosa sbugiardata.


----------



## Gaúcho (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Berlusconi, in OGNI intervista di questa campagna elettorale, si è fatto chiedere sempre le stesse domande sul Milan e lui s'era imparato a memoria la stessa risposta, è un indizio grande quanto una casa che sta cercando solo di raccattare voti.



Non ha mai detto "vendo" però...l'esaltazione per i cinesi è sorta per le notizie e gli indizi che sono usciti parallelamente alle sue parole.
Quindi sì, di sicuro ha usato il milan come arma per attirare interesse su di lui e sulla società, ma nemmeno vuol dire che erano tutte boiate


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2015)

Gaúcho ha scritto:


> rispetto per inzaghi?
> qui sta continuando a negare e non mi pare un teatrino...
> intanto perchè il campionato è finito, quindi inzaghi la prenderebbe con filosofia e soprattutto perchè sta smontando totalmente le parole di berlusconi...o gliela vuol far "pagare" o rientra nel loro gioco, anche se non credo



E' il 23 maggio.
Sembra come se fosse il 30 agosto, a pochissimi giorni dalla fine del mercato e non abbiano nè un allenatore nè un giocatore nuovo.

Calma.  Nessuno ha fatto ancora nulla. Nessun club ha annunciato o fatto trapelare chi sarà il prossimo allenatore, e nessuno ha annunciato chissà quali colpi di mercato. 

Pensare di vedere annunciati nuovo allenatore, nuovi soci e nuovi acquisti tutto in questo mese, significa illudersi per niente.
Tra fine mese e metà giugno il Milan chiarirà la posizione societaria e la questione allenatore. Un minimo di tempo alla società va concesso.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*



Ovviamente. Il nano ha fatto la solita figura da pagliaccio.


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' il 23 maggio.
> Sembra come se fosse il 30 agosto, a pochissimi giorni dalla fine del mercato e non abbiano nè un allenatore nè un giocatore nuovo.
> 
> Calma.  Nessuno ha fatto ancora nulla. Nessun club ha annunciato o fatto trapelare chi sarà il prossimo allenatore, e nessuno ha annunciato chissà quali colpi di mercato.
> ...



Questa storia di Ancelotti non convince per nulla. Berlusconi che dice: non dipende da me, ma dal Real, i ritorni non hanno mai funzionato ma Ancelotti è un amico... E poi quella sparata di dire che verrà al Milan, senza avere nulla in mano... l'impressione è che Silvio abbia voluto concedere una chance a Galliani (e a qualche nuovo socio?) di puntare su un nome suo, ma di cui non è convinto fino in fondo. Lascerà Galliani giocarsi fino in fondo questa possibilità, sapendo già come andrà a finire. Ma poi deciderà da solo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS chiede ad Ancelotti delle parole di Berlusconi: "Berlusconi ha detto che se lascio il Real allenerò il Milan? Lo ringrazio, ma o continuo qui o mi fermo"*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo su Twitter:"Grande allenatore e persona straordinaria. Spero che l'anno prossimo continueremo a lavorare insieme a Carlo Ancelotti".*



*Sempre AS: il tweet di Cristiano Ronaldo è un chiaro messaggio a Florentino Perez e alla dirigenza del Real. Il portoghese vuole che Ancelotti resti ai blancos. La squadra non prenderebbe bene la partenza del tecnico italiano.*


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sempre AS: il tweet di Cristiano Ronaldo è un chiaro messaggio a Florentino Perez e alla dirigenza del Real. Il portoghese vuole che Ancelotti resti ai blancos. La squadra non prenderebbe bene la partenza del tecnico italiano.*




Mi viene il dubbio: non è che hanno lanciato questa "sparata" Ancelotti SOLO PERCHE' erano già certi della sua permanenza al Real? Un pò come i 40 milioni offerti per Dybala dopo che aveva firmato con i gobbi...


----------



## Heaven (24 Maggio 2015)

Non ci ho creduto un secondo al suo ritorno. Da una parte non sono neanche deluso


----------



## Juventino30 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi viene il dubbio: non è che hanno lanciato questa "sparata" Ancelotti SOLO PERCHE' erano già certi della sua permanenza al Real? Un pò come i 40 milioni offerti per Dybala dopo che aveva firmato con i gobbi...



Quadro verosimile. In quel caso, nessuno potrà dire a Berlusconi di aver detto una "bugia", perchè lui potrà rispondere che Ancelotti non lo ha liberato il Real, però nel frattempo si è fatto la sua pubblicità elettorale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi viene il dubbio: non è che hanno lanciato questa "sparata" Ancelotti SOLO PERCHE' erano già certi della sua permanenza al Real? Un pò come i 40 milioni offerti per Dybala dopo che aveva firmato con i gobbi...



Possibilissimo. Del resto fino a ieri la stampa spagnola era certissima della sua permanenza, solo oggi aveva cominciato ad alimentare dei dubbi.

Ma la dichiarazione di Ancelotti (duplice, è bene ricordarlo) lo sbugiarda in ogni caso. Non sarebbe venuto al Milan neanche in caso di addio al Real, quello che dice è chiarissimo.


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi viene il dubbio: non è che hanno lanciato questa "sparata" Ancelotti SOLO PERCHE' erano già certi della sua permanenza al Real? Un pò come i 40 milioni offerti per Dybala dopo che aveva firmato con i gobbi...


Possibile, ma per motivi diversi da quelli che qualcuno pensa. Lascerei perdere amenità sulla campagna elettorale o sull'ItalMilan. Dovrebbe essere altrimenti spiegato per quale motivo per far digerire Sarri bisognerebbe simulare il colpo Ancelotti...  No, penso che Berlusconi abbia inteso soddisfare il desiderio di qualcuno interno all'ambiente Milan di tentare il colpo di Ancelotti nella perfetta consapevolezza dell'insuccesso, ma che egli stia puntando a qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa storia di Ancelotti non convince per nulla. Berlusconi che dice: non dipende da me, ma dal Real, i ritorni non hanno mai funzionato ma Ancelotti è un amico... E poi quella sparata di dire che verrà al Milan, senza avere nulla in mano... l'impressione è che Silvio abbia voluto concedere una chance a Galliani (e a qualche nuovo socio?) di puntare su un nome suo, ma di cui non è convinto fino in fondo. Lascerà Galliani giocarsi fino in fondo questa possibilità, sapendo già come andrà a finire. Ma poi deciderà da solo.



E' uno scenario molto verosimile. 
Berlusconi vuole Conte; i cinesi e Galliani preferiscono Ancelotti; l'outsider è Emery. 

Comunque vada il Milan avrà un allenatore di spessore, il resto rientra nelle preferenze e considerazioni personali di ciascun tifoso.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (24 Maggio 2015)

Sono disperato....un altro anno così,italmilan,sarri in panchina(che lo stimo)ma non è da Milan ....non si può affrontare!parla Inzaghi ed escono ....parla Galliani ed escono ...parla il presidente ed escono ....a me sembra di sognare...però questo è un vero incubo!QUi c è bisogno di una sterzata pesante se no quest anno faranno 10 mila abbonamenti
[MENTION=1990]Elmajiko10[/MENTION] non scrivere parolacce per cortesia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Sono disperato....un altro anno così,italmilan,sarri in panchina(che lo stimo)ma non è da Milan ....non si può affrontare!parla Inzaghi ed escono *******...parla Galliani ed escono *******...parla il presidente ed escono *******....a me sembra di sognare...però questo è un vero incubo!QUi c è bisogno di una sterzata pesante se no quest anno faranno 10 mila abbonamenti


Occhio alle parole censurate che rischi il ban lampo dopo 1 minuto che hai postato il tuo primo messaggio.


----------



## Juventino30 (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' uno scenario molto verosimile.
> Berlusconi vuole Conte; i cinesi e Galliani preferiscono Ancelotti; l'outsider è Emery.
> 
> Comunque vada il Milan avrà un allenatore di spessore, il resto rientra nelle preferenze e considerazioni personali di ciascun tifoso.



Anche Conte va tolto dalla lista fino a quando sarà allenatore della nazionale. Quella del doppio incarico è una balla, in Italia non funziona e non verrebbe permesso dalle società che danno i propri giocatori alla nazionale.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Anche Conte va tolto dalla lista fino a quando sarà allenatore della nazionale. Quella del doppio incarico è una balla, in Italia non funziona e non verrebbe permesso dalle società che danno i propri giocatori alla nazionale.



Sono d'accordo, già così per Marchisio c'è stato il delirio, figuriamoci...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sempre AS: il tweet di Cristiano Ronaldo è un chiaro messaggio a Florentino Perez e alla dirigenza del Real. Il portoghese vuole che Ancelotti resti ai blancos. La squadra non prenderebbe bene la partenza del tecnico italiano.*



.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Anche Conte va tolto dalla lista fino a quando sarà allenatore della nazionale. Quella del doppio incarico è una balla, in Italia non funziona e non verrebbe permesso dalle società che danno i propri giocatori alla nazionale.



Conte può pretendere da Tavecchio il doppio incarico, se l'alternativa sono le dimissioni (sono d'accordo anch'io che il doppio incarico non potrebbe comunque durare a lungo). Oppure Tavecchio potrebbe accettare le dimissioni di Conte se potesse sostituirlo con Ancelotti. In tal caso, sarebbe lo stesso Galliani a convincere lunedì Ancelotti a scegliere la Nazionale in modo da liberare Conte.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte può pretendere da Tavecchio il doppio incarico, se l'alternativa sono le dimissioni (sono d'accordo anch'io che il doppio incarico non potrebbe comunque durare a lungo). Oppure Tavecchio potrebbe accettare le dimissioni di Conte se potesse sostituirlo con Ancelotti. In tal caso, sarebbe lo stesso Galliani a convincere lunedì Ancelotti a scegliere la Nazionale in modo da liberare Conte.




Con tutto il rispetto ma... quanti film.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto ma... quanti film.



Vediamo le indiscrezioni che risulteranno lunedì.
Pure se i giornali titoleranno "Ancelotti dice sì al Milan", di annunci ufficiali non ce ne saranno per almeno due settimane.

Per fare due nomi, Giulio Mola e Franco Ordine dicono che il prossimo allenatore verrà annunciato ufficialmente a partire dalla seconda settimana di giugno.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sempre AS: il tweet di Cristiano Ronaldo è un chiaro messaggio a Florentino Perez e alla dirigenza del Real. Il portoghese vuole che Ancelotti resti ai blancos. La squadra non prenderebbe bene la partenza del tecnico italiano.*





Aron ha scritto:


> Vediamo le indiscrezioni che risulteranno lunedì.
> Pure se i giornali titoleranno "Ancelotti dice sì al Milan", di annunci ufficiali non ce ne saranno per almeno due settimane.
> 
> Per fare due nomi, Giulio Mola e Franco Ordine dicono che il prossimo allenatore verrà annunciato ufficialmente a partire dalla seconda settimana di giugno.


Una volta chiesi a Mola se fosse possibile Balotelli al Milan. Mi rispose con una risata "Ahahahahahahahah". Un paio di mesi dopo arrivò Balotelli. Questa "categoria" di giornalisti, senza dimenticare Ravezzani (due settimane fa, secondo lui, doveva arrivare l'annuncio della cessione ai cinesi) e altri, ne sa veramente poco e niente. Fanno a gara a chi le spara più strambe. Non sono una fonte per niente affidabile.
Sappiamo già come operano questi giornalisti. Già quotidiani importanti, come la Gazzetta, si informano coi piedi o scopiazzano in giro le news. Figuriamoci questi... io diffido veramente tutti da farsi creare false speranze da questi speculatori.

La cosa palese è che oggi Berlusconi ha praticamente annunciato Ancelotti al Milan (il "solo se lo lascia il Real" l'ha aggiunto in seguito quando la giornalista gli ha chiesto se fosse praticamente fatta), e la sera stessa il diretto interessato non ha usato giri di parole per dire che non sarebbe venuto. Ricordo l'ultima intervista di Ancelotti prima di lasciare il Milan e fu invece molto, molto vago, tanto che lascio a capire che sarebbe andato via per un'altra destinazione.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2015)

Come il nano sta continuando a prenderci in giro andando in tv e dicendo cavolate sorridendo. 

Ormai ci sta proprio raggirando clamorosamente, che schifo.

Milan italiano (livello di Chievo) e "speriamo" nella retrocessione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

*Di Marzio: il volo di Galliani resta ancora programmato per lunedì, nonostante le parole di Ancelotti. Bisogna però trovare gli argomenti per imbarcarsi.*


----------



## Clarence84 (24 Maggio 2015)

Anche secondo me dobbiamo pazientare ancora... anche James Rodriguez come Ronaldo ha dichiarato che avere un altro allenatore l'anno prossimo per i giocatori sarebbe difficile da accettare, stanno provando a far cambiare idea a Perez...
Caressa invece oggi a Radio Deejay ha detto che e' sicuro che Perez ha gia' chiuso per Benitez sick:!)

Certo che per Berlusconi non e' una gran campagna elettorale annunciare praticamente un allenatore per poi essere smentito dallo stesso dopo poco...a me pare una figura barbina mica da poco!!


----------



## il condor (24 Maggio 2015)

Fantastico Ancelotti è andato. In arrivo uno tra montella o sarri. Il mercato scoppiettante è già finito. In arrivo vadifiori, baseli, jose mauri e bertolacci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

Vergogna


A sto punto credo Spalletti


----------



## Serginho (24 Maggio 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Certo che per Berlusconi non e' una gran campagna elettorale annunciare praticamente un allenatore per poi essere smentito dallo stesso dopo poco...a me pare una figura barbina mica da poco!!



Tanto ormai campagna elettorale o no, non lo votera' nessuno


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia che sbugiardata che si è preso il nano ... Non bisogna MAI credergli MAI ... Ogni cosa che dice la dice per un tornaconto ..


----------



## gabuz (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo su Twitter:"Grande allenatore e persona straordinaria. Spero che l'anno prossimo continueremo a lavorare insieme a Carlo Ancelotti".*



Entrambi al Milan


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me dobbiamo pazientare ancora... anche James Rodriguez come Ronaldo ha dichiarato che avere un altro allenatore l'anno prossimo per i giocatori sarebbe difficile da accettare, stanno provando a far cambiare idea a Perez...
> Caressa invece oggi a Radio Deejay ha detto che e' sicuro che Perez ha gia' chiuso per Benitez sick:!)
> 
> Certo che per Berlusconi non e' una gran campagna elettorale annunciare praticamente un allenatore per poi essere smentito dallo stesso dopo poco...a me pare una figura barbina mica da poco!!



Se devo pensare ad un allenatore per questo Real, non penso a Benitez. Allenatore conventuale, da grigi pomeriggi inglesi, pane secco e acqua, silenzio ed esercizi, fisici e spirituali. Il Real attuale è un Moulin Rouge con luci e festoni, cartelloni con l'esibizione della star della serata, Martini e belle donne. Ancelotti li raccomandava paternamente di non fare tardi la sera ma di divertirsi, Benitez pretendera' la fustigazione e la recita del Rosario prima di andare a dormire... Direbbe Sandro Piccinini, dopo un tiro alto di Honda: non va.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Entrambi al Milan



ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2015)

comunque ieri mi son fatto prendere dal panico e dallo sconforto, oggi che son tornato con i piedi per terra ( e rassegnato, non più illuso) dico che potrebbe essere anche una dichiarazione di facciata fatta per tener buono l'ambiente a Madrid, e in ogni caso ora non potrebbe dire "vado al milan"... se invece (come credo) abbia detto la verità, lo ha fatto con una tempistica perfetta, come a dire "caro B. stai illudendo tutti per la tia maledetta campagna elettorale, beh, guarda come te la smonto il 3 secondi netti"... nel secondo caso avremo almeno sta piccola soddisfazione personale... ad ogni modo Inzaghi da settimane ripete che ha ancora un anno di contratto, che le sue parole siano un messaggio per tutti noi? "rassegnatevi, l'anno prossimo ci sono ancora io che lo vogliate oppure no" solo il tempo ce lo dirà


----------



## robs91 (24 Maggio 2015)

Ennesima figura indecente di questa società,complimenti.Sky aveva totalmente ragione e probabilmente dice il vero anche sulla questione società.


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che sbugiardata che si è preso il nano ... Non bisogna MAI credergli MAI ... Ogni cosa che dice la dice per un tornaconto ..



alla fine in questa situazione non vedo nessun tornaconto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2015)

*Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, alle ore 17 di oggi il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid dovrebbe prendere atto dell'esonero del tecnico italiano e domani dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale. Nel frattempo, la famiglia starebbe spingendo per un ritorno a Milano.*


----------



## koti (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè Berlusconi abbia voluto esporsi così tanto. Ci ha guadagnato solo una brutta figura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

Come volevasi dimostrare, B&G sono i soliti venditori di fumo. Non facciamoci infinocchiare, per piacere, se c'è una cosa che il tifoso milanista non deve mai dimenticare è che questa squadra non risorgerà mai fino a quando ci saranno B&G al comando.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Maggio 2015)

I cavalli di ritorno hanno fatto non male, ma malissimo al milan.


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, B&G sono i soliti venditori di fumo. Non facciamoci infinocchiare, per piacere, se c'è una cosa che il tifoso milanista non deve mai dimenticare è che questa squadra non risorgerà mai fino a quando ci saranno B&G al comando.



Con queste dichiarazioni si sono infinocchiati da soli...se b voleva recuperare un po di consenso elettorale l ha perso in un nano secondo con le dichiarazioni di ancelotti.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Maggio 2015)

Inutile dannarsi l'anima.
Ci sono due ipotesi: 

1- Berlusconi ha cacciato una balla elettorale.
2- Ancelotti ha preso una posizione negoziale, ma verrà al Milan.

Nel primo caso SB si spuzzonerà da solo. Non ci saranno scusanti.
Nel secondo caso l'annuncio verrà prima del 31 Maggio, d'accordo con SB.

Ognuno di noi ha una sua idea. La soluzione a presto. 
Inutile fasciarsi la testa prima, a meno che si voglia fare controcampagna elettorale.
A pensarci bene, ci sta anche quello...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Con queste dichiarazioni si sono infinocchiati da soli...se b voleva recuperare un po di consenso elettorale l ha perso in un nano secondo con le dichiarazioni di ancelotti.



Comunque ok farsi pubblicità ...ma dopo anni di milan vergognoso,pieno di teatrini e prese per i fondelli...vai in diretta nazionale a spararne un altra sapendo di essertela inventata di sana pianta?o rimane al real o comunque Berlusconi deve avere qualcosa in mano,..meglio comunque Ancelotti che per rispetto ad inzaghi ,nella situazione dell anno scorso,aveva subito fatto capire che avrebbe fatto le scarpe a seedorf.
Faccio ancora fatica comunque a capire perché un italiano dovrebbe votare Berlusconi in base alla campagna acquisti del Milan....anche se mi portasse CR7 non lo voterei a prescindere...il milan é una cosa ,la politica un altra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

Allora Berlusconi ha fatto questo teatrino in vista delle ellezioni. Ma qualcuno mi puo spiegare il senso? In Italia esiste realmente gente che voterebbe per Berlusconi perche dice delle cose sul calciomercato del Milan? Ben sapendo che ha una credibilita di 0 poi..


Comunque il no abbastanza categorico di Ancelotti per me potrebbe anche significare che ha sentito del progetto ItalMilan e ne vuole stare ben lontano.


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora Berlusconi ha fatto questo teatrino in vista delle ellezioni. Ma qualcuno mi puo spiegare il senso? In Italia esiste realmente gente che voterebbe per Berlusconi perche dice delle cose sul calciomercato del Milan? Ben sapendo che ha una credibilita di 0 poi..
> 
> 
> Comunque il no abbastanza categorico di Ancelotti per me potrebbe anche significare che ha sentito del progetto ItalMilan e ne vuole stare ben lontano.



si c e gente che vota berlusconi per il milan ne sono sicuro al 100 %...ma quello che mi fa specie in questa situazione è il tempismo nelle dichiarazioni...
Ieri b ha detto:Ancellotti viene al milan se il real lo lascia andare.
Ancellotti ha detto:O resto al real o niente milan.
Quindi un elettore milanista se prima lo voleva votare ora non lo vota piu.
Ci deve essere qualche altra cosa che bolle in pentola che noi non sappiamo...altrimenti non riesco a capacitarmi.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Maggio 2015)

Non c'è nulla che bolle in pentola, qui vi fate troppi film in testa, cinesi fake, allenatori contattati per finta, offerte mai fatte, al milan non c'è niente, zero assoluto, è tutta improvvisazione, probabile che non esista manco il fantomatico italmilan, si andrà avanti con i parametri zero e giocatori presi con le occasioni, cmq silvio Berlusconi ormai non sa fare manco più campagna elettorale, un disastro continuo, sparirà dal 1 giugno e vedremo fester fare il clown tra workshop, romagna e rosa numericamente a posto, ve lo dico per voi, fatevi una tisana bollente e mollate questi dementi.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora Berlusconi ha fatto questo teatrino in vista delle ellezioni. Ma qualcuno mi puo spiegare il senso? In Italia esiste realmente gente che voterebbe per Berlusconi perche dice delle cose sul calciomercato del Milan? Ben sapendo che ha una credibilita di 0 poi..
> 
> 
> Comunque il no abbastanza categorico di Ancelotti per me potrebbe anche significare che ha sentito del progetto ItalMilan e ne vuole stare ben lontano.


Più o meno, diciamo che l'aurea vincente che aveva il Milan lo ha sempre aiutato. Attualmente no, non credo proprio riuscirà a strappare il voto di qualcuno solo grazie al Milan, perchè politicamente è morto.
Lui però senza subbio ci sta provando. Attualmente sta facendo campagna elettorale per le elezioni regionali e nelle varie interviste (chiaramente concordate) con delle TV locali, si fa chiedere sempre la solita domanda sulla cessione del Milan, alle quale lui risponde con la solita filastrocca imparata a memoria (il PSG, il Qatar, gli arabi, sto cercando qualcuno che aiuti a investire o faccio l'ItalMilan). Ieri però, in un'intervista, anche questa palesemente concordata, si è fatto chiedere, oltre alla cessione, anche del fatto che Ancelotti potrebbe tornare, e lui ha praticamente confermato che tornerà.
Stiamo a vedere, intanto stasera Berlusconi va da Fazio (per la prima volta da sempre), anche se sembra più probabile che faccia qualche annuncio sul suo "erede politico" che aveva annunciato, piuttosto che sul Milan.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, alle ore 17 di oggi il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid dovrebbe prendere atto dell'esonero del tecnico italiano e domani dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale. Nel frattempo, la famiglia starebbe spingendo per un ritorno a Milano.*


----------



## TheZio (24 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti se si ferma un anno è solo perchè vuole aspettare la nazionale nel 2016.. E secondo me fa bene.. Anche al Milan lui non serve, serve altro..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, alle ore 17 di oggi il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid dovrebbe prendere atto dell'esonero del tecnico italiano e domani dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale. Nel frattempo, la famiglia starebbe spingendo per un ritorno a Milano.*



Non viene perché non ci sono soldi.. semplice.. e Berlusconi sta facendo solo propagande.
Ancelotti, preferisce stare fermo un anno ed aspettare top club, che prendere una squadra di cessi e distruggersi la carriera.

Mai creduto. Però quell'individuo si diverte a giocare con i sentimenti dei poveri tifosi.

L'anno prossimo, lo stadio deve essere deserto. Solo lui ed il suo Galliani devono esserci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si c e gente che vota berlusconi per il milan ne sono sicuro al 100 %...ma quello che mi fa specie in questa situazione è il tempismo nelle dichiarazioni...
> Ieri b ha detto:Ancellotti viene al milan se il real lo lascia andare.
> Ancellotti ha detto:O resto al real o niente milan.
> Quindi un elettore milanista se prima lo voleva votare ora non lo vota piu.
> Ci deve essere qualche altra cosa che bolle in pentola che noi non sappiamo...altrimenti non riesco a capacitarmi.



Forse Berlusconi semplicemente si aspettava la solita risposta del "nel calcio si sa mai cosa puo succedere" di Ancelotti e la sua risposta lo ha spiazziato. Questa e la unica spiegazione per me, perche altrimenti, come hai detto, il discorso non quadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2015)

Non avrà avuto garanzie da Berlusconi e Galliani. Infatti è impensabile venire al Milan per giocare a centrocampo con Montolivo, Muntari e Poli.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla che bolle in pentola, qui vi fate troppi film in testa, cinesi fake, allenatori contattati per finta, offerte mai fatte, al milan non c'è niente, zero assoluto, è tutta improvvisazione, probabile che non esista manco il fantomatico italmilan, si andrà avanti con i parametri zero e giocatori presi con le occasioni, cmq silvio Berlusconi ormai non sa fare manco più campagna elettorale, un disastro continuo, sparirà dal 1 giugno e vedremo fester fare il clown tra workshop, romagna e rosa numericamente a posto, ve lo dico per voi, fatevi una tisana bollente e mollate questi dementi.



Il Milan non può più continuare con la politica degli ultimi anni.
Rischierebbe seriamente la retrocessione. 
E non lo pensano semplicemente i tifosi. Ne hanno parlato senza remora a Milan Channel all'ultima puntata di Studio Milan, con ospiti e conduttore totalmente d'accordo sull'argomento. La politica dei parametri zero e dei saldi d'agosto non paga, dimostrando che negli ultimi tre anni il Milan affonda ogni anno sempre più in basso.
Adottare lo stesso metodo per un quarto anno consecutivo, e considerando la statistica dei punti fatti dal Milan negli ultimi anni, il club l'anno prossimo lotterebbe per la salvezza.

Pure senza l'esistenza dei cinesi (e stai certo che esistono), Berlusconi è comunque obbligato a rilanciare il club. Non se ne scappa. Fai conto che i soldi che spende ora sono comunque soldi che si riprende quando gli comprano il club.

L'Italmilan di cui parla Berlusconi è più che altro una squadra con 3/4 stranieri com'era prima della sentenza Bosman e un gruppo di italiani forti. La cosa è fattibile. Naturamente una squadra composta esclusivamente da 11 italiani è solo un desiderio personale che non avrà alcuna applicazione fino a quando il calcio italiano non tornerà ad essere grande com'era fino agli anni '90.


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Maggio 2015)

Interessante vedere il video: minuto 9:30, ultimissima domanda


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (24 Maggio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ancelotti se si ferma un anno è solo perchè vuole aspettare la nazionale nel 2016.. E secondo me fa bene.. Anche al Milan lui non serve, serve altro..



mah, dalle ultime parole, non mi sembra molto interessato ad allenare la nazionale di quest'epoca. Troppo scarsa per lui.

Sta aspettando le proposte del City o del Bayern (ricordo che nel 2016 Guardiola dovrebbe andarsene, proprio al City). 

Chiamalo scemo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan non può più continuare con la politica degli ultimi anni.
> Rischierebbe seriamente la retrocessione.
> E non lo pensano semplicemente i tifosi. Ne hanno parlato senza remora a Milan Channel all'ultima puntata di Studio Milan, con ospiti e conduttore totalmente d'accordo sull'argomento. La politica dei parametri zero e dei saldi d'agosto non paga, dimostrando che negli ultimi tre anni il Milan affonda ogni anno sempre più in basso.
> Adottare lo stesso metodo per un quarto anno consecutivo, e considerando la statistica dei punti fatti dal Milan negli ultimi anni, il club l'anno prossimo lotterebbe per la salvezza.
> ...



Il problema e' che non si può pensare di ripartire con il cosiddetto ItalMilan, se gli italiani che abbiamo in squadra sono gente come Bonera, Montolivo, Paletta, Poli aggiungendo poi Mauri che e' un talento ma sempre di un 96 parliamo e Bertolacci o Baselli. Se proprio dobbiamo creare un gruppo forte italiano bisognerebbe prendere almeno Darmian e Verratti, piu' un top player in attacco, ma finche c'e' Berlusconi e' solamente utopia visto che non spenderebbe quelle cifre che servono per questi acquisti.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Maggio 2015)

Alla fine arriverà Carletto, sono solo scene come quella della cessione che per me è già cosa fatta


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

*Alessandro Alciato:

Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%



*


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%*



Ahahhahahahahahahahah Alciato è ancora fermo a Cannavaro


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%
> 
> ...



Alla fine resterà Ancelotti allenatore del Real Madrid, Ronaldo ha mandato un segnale forte non credo proprio che Perez lo esoneri.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%
> 
> ...



Si ok, però si può sapere quando daranno l'annuncio ufficiale di Mr. Bee nuovo presidente? Non aveva firmato già un precontratto?


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2015)

*Gazzetta: "L'ombra della propaganda elettorale sul ritorno di Ancelotti"*


----------



## il condor (24 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: "L'ombra della propaganda elettorale sul ritorno di Ancelotti"*



Si vede lontano un miglio. Non cambierà un bel niente!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: "L'ombra della propaganda elettorale sul ritorno di Ancelotti"*



Che vergogna ragazzi, non se ne può più


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Alla fine resterà Ancelotti allenatore del Real Madrid, Ronaldo ha mandato un segnale forte non credo proprio che Perez lo esoneri.



Non credo conti poi cosi tanto, se Perez nella sua testa vuole cambiare lo fa e fa BENONE. Non va mai bene confermare un allenatore se non si è convinti, guarda cos'è successo da noi all'ultimo anno di Allegri, una proprietà deve essere totalmente convinta altrimenti è giusto cambiare perchè rischi seriamente di compromettere la stagione successiva se la fiducia non è totale.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

*Franco Ordine: "Il momento della verità sarà dopo l'incontro tra Ancelotti e Florentino Perez, il quale ha già scelto Rafa Benitez. Domani sera, o al massimo martedì, ci sarà l'incontro tra Galliani e Carlo per discutere del futuro e dei piani di mercato. Ancelotti per tornare al Milan avrebbe chiesto il potenziamento della rosa, con le pedine giuste per tornare in Champions. E su questo punto il tecnico pretende fatti, non parole. A tal proposito, i segnali sono tutti dello stesso tenore: le parole di Zamparini, di Galliani e quelle più recenti di Salvini ("Berlusconi mi ha rivelato che arrivano i soldi della Cina.").*


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine: "Il momento della verità sarà dopo l'incontro tra Ancelotti e Florentino Perez, il quale ha già scelto Rafa Benitez. Domani sera, o al massimo martedì, ci sarà l'incontro tra Galliani e Carlo per discutere del futuro e dei piani di mercato. Ancelotti per tornare al Milan avrebbe chiesto il potenziamento della rosa, con le pedine giuste per tornare in Champions. E su questo punto il tecnico pretende fatti, non parole. A tal proposito, i segnali sono tutti dello stesso tenore: le parole di Zamparini, di Galliani e quelle più recenti di Salvini ("Berlusconi mi ha rivelato che arrivano i soldi della Cina.").*



Riguardo al discorso "fatti, non parole", sembra come se Ancelotti volesse che la società annunciasse prima un grande colpo, perchè solo a quel punto avrebbe la dimostrazione tangibile del ritorno agli investimenti.


----------



## Dapone (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riguardo al discorso "fatti, non parole", sembra come se Ancelotti volesse che la società annunciasse prima un grande colpo, perchè solo a quel punto avrebbe la dimostrazione tangibile del ritorno agli investimenti.



fa benissimo. tieni duro carletto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: "L'ombra della propaganda elettorale sul ritorno di Ancelotti"*



Ormai è tanto evidente quanto banale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine: "Il momento della verità sarà dopo l'incontro tra Ancelotti e Florentino Perez, il quale ha già scelto Rafa Benitez. Domani sera, o al massimo martedì, ci sarà l'incontro tra Galliani e Carlo per discutere del futuro e dei piani di mercato. Ancelotti per tornare al Milan avrebbe chiesto il potenziamento della rosa, con le pedine giuste per tornare in Champions. E su questo punto il tecnico pretende fatti, non parole. A tal proposito, i segnali sono tutti dello stesso tenore: le parole di Zamparini, di Galliani e quelle più recenti di Salvini ("Berlusconi mi ha rivelato che arrivano i soldi della Cina.").*



Ritengo che semplicemente Ancelotti ha saputo che resterà al Real.


Se così non fosse sarebbe uno schiaffo allucinante al vecchiaccio.

Quanto sono incazzato non avete idea, che nervoso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%
> 
> *



C'è la moda recente di sbeffeggiare Alciato, ma a parte il precontratto esclusivo di Bee non mi pare che fino ad ora abbia dato notizie date in largo anticipo che non si sono poi verificate o confermate, dai tempi delle dimissioni di Galliani e lo staff di Seedorf, all'arrivo di Bee a Milano, fino alla dichiarazione di ieri sera di Ancelotti.
E ancora su Bee andrà verificato come andrà a finire.
Ancelotti è suo amico, hanno scritto un libro assieme, e queste percentuali gliele avrà comunicate lui stesso.

Se poi lo stesso Ancelotti sta bleffando (cosa che ritengo poco probabile, basta vedere il video per capire come sia irritato) questo è tutto da vedere e scoprire, ma la notizia per ora non è da ritenere sbagliata, è cronaca.


----------



## Dapone (24 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è la moda recente di sbeffeggiare Alciato, ma a parte il precontratto esclusivo di Bee non mi pare che fino ad ora abbia dato notizie date in largo anticipo che non si sono verificate, dai tempi delle dimissioni di Galliani all'arrivo di Bee a Milano, fino alla dichiarazione di ieri sera di Ancelotti.
> E ancora su Bee andrà verificato come andrà a finire.
> Ancelotti è suo amico, hanno scritto un libro assieme, e queste percentuali gliele avrà comunicate lui stesso.
> 
> Se poi lo stesso Ancelotti sta bleffando (cosa che ritengo poco probabile, basta vedere il video per capire come sia irritato) questo è tutto da vedere e scoprire, ma la notizia per ora non è da ritenere sbagliata, è cronaca.



è lo stesso Alciato che spesso e soprattutto per la vicenda Bee si autoelogiava e sbeffeggiava le altre testate.
e poi anche un orologio rotto ha ragione almeno due volte al giorno. 

e poi lo odio


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%
> 
> *



Alciato è un amico personale di Ancelotti. In questo caso gli credo.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: "L'ombra della propaganda elettorale sul ritorno di Ancelotti"*



Lo diciamo da giorni 



Aron ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine: "Il momento della verità sarà dopo l'incontro tra Ancelotti e Florentino Perez, il quale ha già scelto Rafa Benitez. Domani sera, o al massimo martedì, ci sarà l'incontro tra Galliani e Carlo per discutere del futuro e dei piani di mercato. Ancelotti per tornare al Milan avrebbe chiesto il potenziamento della rosa, con le pedine giuste per tornare in Champions. E su questo punto il tecnico pretende fatti, non parole. A tal proposito, i segnali sono tutti dello stesso tenore: le parole di Zamparini, di Galliani e quelle più recenti di Salvini ("Berlusconi mi ha rivelato che arrivano i soldi della Cina.").*



Ah,Ordine ci crede davvero ai 40 milioni per Dybala?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> è lo stesso Alciato che spesso e soprattutto per la vicenda Bee si autoelogiava e sbeffeggiava le altre testate.
> e poi anche un orologio rotto ha ragione almeno due volte al giorno.
> 
> e poi lo odio



Ha reagito quando hanno cominciato a sbeffeggiarlo altri giornalisti.

Comunque non voglio difendere nessuno, dico solo che piuttosto di Berlusconi mi fido di più di qualunque altro giornalista, Suma compreso.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%
> 
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è la moda recente di sbeffeggiare Alciato, ma a parte il precontratto esclusivo di Bee non mi pare che fino ad ora abbia dato notizie date in largo anticipo che non si sono poi verificate o confermate, dai tempi delle dimissioni di Galliani e lo staff di Seedorf, all'arrivo di Bee a Milano, fino alla dichiarazione di ieri sera di Ancelotti.
> E ancora su Bee andrà verificato come andrà a finire.
> Ancelotti è suo amico, hanno scritto un libro assieme, e queste percentuali gliele avrà comunicate lui stesso.
> 
> Se poi lo stesso Ancelotti sta bleffando (cosa che ritengo poco probabile, basta vedere il video per capire come sia irritato) questo è tutto da vedere e scoprire, ma la notizia per ora non è da ritenere sbagliata, è cronaca.



Sono d'accordo, Alciato non è infallibile ma sicuramente è uno dei pochi giornalisti seri. L'abbiamo visto come lavorano altri (Gazzetta, Ravezzani, giornalisti asserviti, tv locali, ecc.) e sicuramente Alciato gli mangia in testa.
E, come dici, gli ha anche scritto, assieme, la biografia. Non la lista della spesa, insomma... Penso che un numero di telefono di Carletto ce l'abbia, penso che qualcosa gliel'avrà chiesta e se ha dato come percentuale lo ZERO %, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi si sbilancia parlando del suo ritorno e anche dello staff che seguirà Carlo esponendosi troppo (idem sulla cessione quando ha dichiarato di aver venduto il 75% ai cinesi) salvo poi rigirare le cose per far modo di parlare di se in questi giorni che anticipano le elezioni, è tutto fatto volutamente per attirare su di se le attenzioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

L'unica cosa a cui mi attacco io per avere qualche "speranza", è che Ancelotti possa avere detto che non andrà in nessun altra squadra per non irritare Perez e ottenere una cospicua buonauscita.

Perez è terribile, basta pensare a tutte le volte che si è opposto al ritorno di Kakà per puntiglio, pur sorbendosi il carico di 10 milioni di ingaggio per un giocatore fuori rosa.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:
> 
> Percentuale di Ancelotti fermo 90% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena l'anno prossimo 10% ; Percentuale di Ancelotti che allena il Milan 0%
> 
> ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa a cui mi attacco io per avere qualche "speranza", è che Ancelotti possa avere detto che non andrà in nessun altra squadra per non irritare Perez e ottenere una cospicua buonauscita.
> 
> Perez è terribile, basta pensare a tutte le volte che si è opposto al ritorno di Kakà per puntiglio, pur sorbendosi il carico di 10 milioni di ingaggio per un giocatore fuori rosa.



Effettivamente che motivo aveva Carlo di arrabbiarsi dicendo di volersi prendere un anno sabbatico ?

Potrebbe essersi alterato perchè Berlusconi ( al contrario di Galliani ''Muto, muto'' ) non è stato capace di star zitto 3-4 giorni.

Però bho, non so più che pensare, stavolta la frittata l'han fatta bella grossa.


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Maggio 2015)

Da As e stampa spagnola: ieri sera, dopo la partita, Ancelotti si congeda dai giocatori nello spogliatoio dicendo "Da martedì cambia tutto". Giocatori Ramos e Marcelo in lacrime. Perez entra ma non si pronuncia su Ancelotti, si limita ad augurare alla squadra nuovi trionfi per l'anno prossimo. Ancelotti, deluso dalla mancata conferma davanti ai suoi giocatori, si avvia in ritardo verso la sala stampa. Parla solo con Sánchez, al quale comunica che da oggi è in vacanza e che le decisioni verranno prese per telefono senza bisogno di incontrarsi.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: quando tutto sembrava fatto per un ritorno di Carlo Ancelotti al Milan, ecco la doccia gelata. Il tecnico del Real Madrid, al termine della partita vinta questa sera per 7-3 contro il Getafe, ha affermato:"Il mio futuro? O resto al Real Madrid o mi fermo un anno. Voglio solo il Real Madrid. Ma se loro non mi vorranno, dovrò accettare la decisione. Non dimenticatevi la Decima dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Dunque, sembra essere saltato definitivamente il possibile ritorno di Ancelotti al Milan
> 
> ...


Direi ennesima figura barbina. Davvero non se ne può più. Ne gli ammenicoli colmi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2015)

*Di Marzio: Florentino Perez ha deciso di cambiare guida tecnica e alle 17 ci sarà un consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid per decidere il futuro del tecnico italiano, se la sua decisione verrà appoggiata Carlo Ancelotti verrà sollevato dall'incarico.

Intanto Galliani ha in programma un viaggio per Madrid domani alle 13 partenza da Linate, nonostante i dubbi palesati da Ancelotti ieri sera dopo la partita Galliani parlerà con lui cercando di convincerlo a tornare al Milan. Nella tarda serata ci potrebbero essere novità.*


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

*Di Marzio: nonostante le parole di Ancelotti, domani, Galliani, volerà a Madrid alle 13 per provare a convincere l'allenatore a tornare al Milan. 

Oggi, alle 17, si riunirà il direttivo del Real. Nel corso dello stesso verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Ancelotti. 

Nel tardo pomeriggio, ci saranno aggiornamenti sulla questione.*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Maggio 2015)

Spero che il tutto sia solo fuffa elettorale.
In caso contrario spero che in un modo o nell'altro Carletto non torni mai qui.
Sarebbe scelta sbagliatissima, ennesima fotografia di questa proprietà alla frutta che continua a non capirci niente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nonostante le parole di Ancelotti, domani, Galliani, volerà a Madrid alle 13 per provare a convincere l'allenatore a tornare al Milan.
> 
> Oggi, alle 17, si riunirà il direttivo del Real. Nel corso dello stesso verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Ancelotti.
> 
> Nel tardo pomeriggio, ci saranno aggiornamenti sulla questione.*




Di Marzio dice quel che gli dicono di dire, facciano un po' quel che vogliono


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Florentino Perez ha deciso di cambiare guida tecnica e alle 17 ci sarà un consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid per decidere il futuro del tecnico italiano, se la sua decisione verrà appoggiata Carlo Ancelotti verrà sollevato dall'incarico.
> 
> Intanto Galliani ha in programma un viaggio per Madrid domani alle 13 partenza da Linate, nonostante i dubbi palesati da Ancelotti ieri sera dopo la partita Galliani parlerà con lui cercando di convincerlo a tornare al Milan. Nella tarda serata ci potrebbero essere novità.*



Deluso com'è probabilmente non gli risponde manco al citofono a Galliani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Deluso com'è probabilmente non gli risponde manco al citofono a Galliani.




'Carletto, so che Cristiano ti manca, ma da noi troverai Nocerino e forse con un po die fortuna Bertolacci. Campionissimi per un progetto vincente!'


----------



## Sanchez (24 Maggio 2015)

io non mi illudo più di NULLA e faccio bene, ci guadagno in salute. ItalMilan pieno di cessi, berlusconi e galliani ancora alla guida e MONTELLA in panca, olè


----------



## Gaúcho (24 Maggio 2015)

Se avete letto l'articolo sulla Gazzetta di oggi, avrete notato che a fine pezzo c'è una citazione di berlusconi in cui avrebbe detto ad alcuni operai: "Provo a convincere i cinesi a comprare anche la vostra azienda oltre al Milan"
Apparte l'uscita fuori luogo...ora, o sta trollando tutti, o se si permette addirittura di "scherzare" su questa cosa, qualcosa sotto ci sarà.
Non voglio crederci che ci stia pigliando tutti per il ...davvero sarebbe impazzito totalmente.
Ma poi a che pro? Se il tifoso non vede i fatti, davvero va a votare sulla parola che comprerà questo e quello?
Quindi penso che sia il solito teatrino, ora Galliani andrà la a convincerlo ed in qualche giorno avremo Ancelotti al Milan grazie al presidentissimo


----------



## Reblanck (24 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: "L'ombra della propaganda elettorale sul ritorno di Ancelotti"*



Quando lo dico io non va bene...
Campagna elettorale solo su Ancelotti o anche sulla cessione del Milan ?


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Quando lo dico io non va bene...
> Campagna elettorale solo su Ancelotti o anche sulla cessione del Milan ?



Su Ancelotti ok, tutto d'accordo. Ma che vantaggio ne trarrebbe, in termini di voti, nel mettere in giro le voci di cessione imminente?


----------



## Reblanck (24 Maggio 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla che bolle in pentola, qui vi fate troppi film in testa, cinesi fake, allenatori contattati per finta, offerte mai fatte, al milan non c'è niente, zero assoluto, è tutta improvvisazione, probabile che non esista manco il fantomatico italmilan, si andrà avanti con i parametri zero e giocatori presi con le occasioni, cmq silvio Berlusconi ormai non sa fare manco più campagna elettorale, un disastro continuo, sparirà dal 1 giugno e vedremo fester fare il clown tra workshop, romagna e rosa numericamente a posto, ve lo dico per voi, fatevi una tisana bollente e mollate questi dementi.



Se lo scrivevo io,mi bannavano xD
Cmq in linea di massima è quello che penso io,questa società non merita la nostra fiducia,guarda caso tutto questo teatrino dei cinesi e ancelotti proprio nel momento delle elezioni,managgia sono sicuro che è una coincidenza xD


----------



## Reblanck (24 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Su Ancelotti ok, tutto d'accordo. Ma che vantaggio ne trarrebbe, in termini di voti, nel mettere in giro le voci di cessione imminente?



Semplice quello che è accaduto ovvero che sei sempre sui giornali\tv di mezzo mondo e ti fai pubblicità.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Berlusconi, in OGNI intervista di questa campagna elettorale, si è fatto chiedere sempre le stesse domande sul Milan e lui s'era imparato a memoria la stessa risposta, è un indizio grande quanto una casa che sta cercando solo di raccattare voti.



Ahhhh e quando lo dicevo io ?


----------



## Reblanck (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' uno scenario molto verosimile.
> Berlusconi vuole Conte; i cinesi e Galliani preferiscono Ancelotti; l'outsider è Emery.
> 
> Comunque vada il Milan avrà un allenatore di spessore, il resto rientra nelle preferenze e considerazioni personali di ciascun tifoso.



I Cinesi ? Quali Cinesi ?


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Semplice quello che è accaduto ovvero che sei sempre sui giornali\tv di mezzo mondo e ti fai pubblicità.



Quindi io italiano sento Berlusconi che vuole vendere il Milan e lo vado a votare di conseguenza. Mi sfugge il nesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Florentino Perez ha deciso di cambiare guida tecnica e alle 17 ci sarà un consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid per decidere il futuro del tecnico italiano, se la sua decisione verrà appoggiata Carlo Ancelotti verrà sollevato dall'incarico.
> 
> Intanto Galliani ha in programma un viaggio per Madrid domani alle 13 partenza da Linate, nonostante i dubbi palesati da Ancelotti ieri sera dopo la partita Galliani parlerà con lui cercando di convincerlo a tornare al Milan. Nella tarda serata ci potrebbero essere novità.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nonostante le parole di Ancelotti, domani, Galliani, volerà a Madrid alle 13 per provare a convincere l'allenatore a tornare al Milan.
> 
> Oggi, alle 17, si riunirà il direttivo del Real. Nel corso dello stesso verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Ancelotti.
> 
> Nel tardo pomeriggio, ci saranno aggiornamenti sulla questione.*



.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quindi io italiano sento Berlusconi che vuole vendere il Milan e lo vado a votare di conseguenza. Mi sfugge il nesso.



Come ha fatto uno come Berlusconi secondo te a comandare l'Italia per 20 anni ? Mi sfugge il nesso xD


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2015)

Che schifo .


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nonostante le parole di Ancelotti, domani, Galliani, volerà a Madrid alle 13 per provare a convincere l'allenatore a tornare al Milan.
> 
> Oggi, alle 17, si riunirà il direttivo del Real. Nel corso dello stesso verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Ancelotti.
> 
> Nel tardo pomeriggio, ci saranno aggiornamenti sulla questione.*



.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che schifo .



UP....


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quindi io italiano sento Berlusconi che vuole vendere il Milan e lo vado a votare di conseguenza. Mi sfugge il nesso.



ma quello piu assurdo e'...io(non io personalmente eh!! ) italiano sento Berlusconi che prende ancelotti lo voto...il giorno dopo carletto smentisce non lo voto piu


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2015)

Non meravigliatevi raga.... Certo che di B non ci si può mai fidare , MAI .

Il nano e Galliani sono il male assoluto .. Ci hanno preso ingiro un altra volta ... E tremo per la cessione


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Da As e stampa spagnola: ieri sera, dopo la partita, Ancelotti si congeda dai giocatori nello spogliatoio dicendo "Da martedì cambia tutto". Giocatori Ramos e Marcelo in lacrime. Perez entra ma non si pronuncia su Ancelotti, si limita ad augurare alla squadra nuovi trionfi per l'anno prossimo. Ancelotti, deluso dalla mancata conferma davanti ai suoi giocatori, si avvia in ritardo verso la sala stampa. Parla solo con Sánchez, al quale comunica che da oggi è in vacanza e che le decisioni verranno prese per telefono senza bisogno di incontrarsi.


...quindi va in sala stampa e dice che vuole rimanere al Real oppure si ferma. Tecnicamente, se avesse dichiarato che nei giorni scorsi era stato in contatto con un altro club, il Real avrebbe avuto la possibilità di impugnare la penale e rifiutarsi di pagarla. Così, lui sposta la decisione sul club che questo pomeriggio lo esonera. Lui incassa i soldini di Perez, e domani inizia la trattativa con Galliani... Ripeto: è discutibile che sia lui l'allenatore ideale per il Milan di questo tempo. I dubbi ce li ha anche Berlusconi, che aveva altre idee. Forse ha vinto il consiglio di Galliani, che gli ha palesato l'inutilità in questa fase di andare a scornarsi con la Federazione per Conte (e magari rompere per questo gli equilibri politici che si è costruito con Tavecchio e Lotito...), forse Ancelotti è l'opzione dei futuri soci. Sta di fatto che Ancelotti, tra bonus da lucrare sui futuri successi, 16 collaboratori da piazzare a Milanello con relativi stipendi e benefits (i 2,5 milioni proposti non bastano neanche per il parrucchiere delle relative consorti) e giocatori da segnalare, si appresta ad andare a pranzo domani con Galliani. Buon appetito a tutti.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non meravigliatevi raga.... Certo che di B non ci si può mai fidare , MAI .
> 
> Il nano e Galliani sono il male assoluto .. Ci hanno preso ingiro un altra volta ... E tremo per la cessione



Però ragazzi, sto discorso della campagna elettorale...

In passato quello che ha fatto Berlusconi è stato sfruttare il Milan in corso di campagne elettorali, ma poi le mosse di mercato le faceva davvero. 
Era dopo le campagne elettorali che terminavano gli investimenti (estate 2010 arrivano Ibra e Robinho, e due anni dopo si smobilita).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...quindi va in sala stampa e dice che vuole rimanere al Real oppure si ferma. Tecnicamente, se avesse dichiarato che nei giorni scorsi era stato in contatto con un altro club, il Real avrebbe avuto la possibilità di impugnare la penale e rifiutarsi di pagarla. Così, lui sposta la decisione sul club che questo pomeriggio lo esonera. Lui incassa i soldini di Perez, e domani inizia la trattativa con Galliani... Ripeto: è discutibile che sia lui l'allenatore ideale per il Milan di questo tempo. I dubbi ce li ha anche Berlusconi, che aveva altre idee. Forse ha vinto il consiglio di Galliani, che gli ha palesato l'inutilità in questa fase di andare a scornarsi con la Federazione per Conte (e magari rompere per questo gli equilibri politici che si è costruito con Tavecchio e Lotito...), forse Ancelotti è l'opzione dei futuri soci. Sta di fatto che Ancelotti, tra bonus da lucrare sui futuri successi, 16 collaboratori da piazzare a Milanello con relativi stipendi e benefits (i 2,5 milioni proposti non bastano neanche per il parrucchiere delle relative consorti) e giocatori da segnalare, si appresta ad andare a pranzo domani con Galliani. Buon appetito a tutti.



Siamo spesso sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Non bisogna escludere che sia stato proprio Galliani a dire ad Ancelotti di non fare cenno alcuno e di scaricare la responsabilità sul Real. Come già è stato detto, Ancelotti deve prima liberarsi dell'attuale contratto, poi sarà libero di fare ciò che vuole. Quindi al momento non deve lasciar trasparire alcuna intenzione futura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2015)

*Di Marzio: rinviato a domani il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid per decidere il futuro di Carlo Ancelotti, confermato il viaggio di Galliani domani a Madrid per convincere l'allenatore ad accettare il Milan.*


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

*Sky: il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid è stato spostato a domani. Ciò non cambia i piani del Milan. Galliani volerà a Madrid Lunedì alle ore 13. E in serata incontrerà Ancelotti a cena.*


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: nonostante le parole di Ancelotti, domani, Galliani, volerà a Madrid alle 13 per provare a convincere l'allenatore a tornare al Milan.
> 
> Oggi, alle 17, si riunirà il direttivo del Real. Nel corso dello stesso verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Ancelotti.
> 
> Nel tardo pomeriggio, ci saranno aggiornamenti sulla questione.*









Carletto, apri questa maledetta porta!!! 


Scherzi a parte, qua stiamo davvero toccando punte di degrado incredibili, ogni volta che penso che il Milan ha toccato il fondo ecco che B&G riescono a sorprendermi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: rinviato a domani il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrid per decidere il futuro di Carlo Ancelotti, confermato il viaggio di Galliani domani a Madrid per convincere l'allenatore ad accettare il Milan.*



Mah io ho la sensazione che verrà confermato, beh certo che parte a fare galliani (se parte davvero)se sa che ci sono speranze che rimanga?io spero che almeno se Ancelotti verrà confermato non sia un viaggio a vuoto ma che ci provi per qualche esubero che ha il Real in rosa.


----------



## de sica (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mah io ho la sensazione che verrà confermato, beh certo che parte a fare galliani (se parte davvero)se sa che ci sono speranze che rimanga?io spero che almeno se Ancelotti verrà confermato non sia un viaggio a vuoto ma che ci provi per qualche esubero che ha il Real in rosa.



Esubero del real? meglio una bella paella con tanto di tinto de verano insieme all'amico Sbronzetti


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mah io ho la sensazione che verrà confermato, beh certo che parte a fare galliani (se parte davvero)se sa che ci sono speranze che rimanga?io spero che almeno se Ancelotti verrà confermato non sia un viaggio a vuoto ma che ci provi per qualche esubero che ha il Real in rosa.



E che esubero, Nacho Fernandez


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mah io ho la sensazione che verrà confermato, beh certo che parte a fare galliani (se parte davvero)se sa che ci sono speranze che rimanga?io spero che almeno se Ancelotti verrà confermato non sia un viaggio a vuoto ma che ci provi per qualche esubero che ha il Real in rosa.



Penso che l'esonero sia ormai cosa fatta. Perez non ha mai voluto Ancelotti, già l'anno scorso l'avrebbe esonerato se non avesse vinto la champions all'ultimo minuto... Comunque non riesco sinceramente a capire come la smentita di Ancelotti possa aver demoralizzato tutti quanti fino a questo punto. Nel mondo delle trattative le smentite sono all'ordine del giorno. La mia visione personale è che se ieri Ancelotti ha detto quelle parole lo ha fatto per riconoscenza. Poi, sinceramente, Galliani negli ultimi anni non si è mai schiodato da Forte dei Marmi o da Milano.. Non è mai andato da nessuna parte se non aveva garanzie... Dovrebbe iniziare adesso a fare viaggi a vuoto? Se va a Madrid è per riportare Ancelotti. Non penso che vada per qualche esubero... Se dovesse essere solo per quello farebbe parlare Bronzetti o qualcun altro con Perez, non con Anceltti.. Anche perchè andare a chiedere ad Ancelotti qualche esubero è come se qualche dirigente venisse a Milanello per parlare con Inzaghi di portare qualche esubero (il tutto con le dovute proporzioni, ma la situazione è la stessa: che potere decisionale ha un allenatore praticamente esonerato sulle scelte di mercato della società?)


----------



## franck3211 (24 Maggio 2015)

A me personalmente sembra impossibile che Berlusconi dia per certo l'arrivo di Ancelotti quando poi sa che non è così. Non la trovo una mossa elettorale intelligente ma anzi un suicidio. Quindi per me qualcosa ancora bolle in pentola sia sul tema allenatore che cessione società.


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2015)

Spero che il volo venga dirottato a Siviglia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Edit


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

*Carlo Pellegatti: "Posso assicurare che Ancelotti è rimasto spiazzato dalle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi. Per questo motivo ha ritenuto opportuno smentire."*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> A me personalmente sembra impossibile che Berlusconi dia per certo l'arrivo di Ancelotti quando poi sa che non è così. Non la trovo una mossa elettorale intelligente ma anzi un suicidio. Quindi per me qualcosa ancora bolle in pentola sia sul tema allenatore che cessione società.



Magari si aspettava che Ancelotti reggesse il gioco, però mi pare improbabile che abbia voluto fare questo sgarro.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 Maggio: Galliani oggi in Spagna per convincere Ancelotti a tornare al Milan. Il tecnico, che oggi riceverà il benservito dal Real, dice che vorrebbe star fermo un anno. Ma..."*


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 Maggio: Galliani oggi in Spagna per convincere Ancelotti a tornare al Milan. Il tecnico, che oggi riceverà il benservito dal Real, dice che vorrebbe star fermo un anno. Ma..."*



Non succede, ma se succede....Alciato deve scavare una buca e non uscire più


----------



## mistergao (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 Maggio: Galliani oggi in Spagna per convincere Ancelotti a tornare al Milan. Il tecnico, che oggi riceverà il benservito dal Real, dice che vorrebbe star fermo un anno. Ma..."*



....ma starà fermo un anno. Non penso che voglia passare da Cristiano Ronaldo a Niang, così, senza avere colpa alcuna. Posto che a me non piacciano le minestre riscaldate, quindi non lo accoglierei a braccia aperte, mi domando: ma chi glielo fa fare? Da un ritorno al Milan avrebbe solo da perderci. Fossi in lui me ne starei fermo un anno, aspettando alla finestra un posto (Bayern Monaco?) nel 2016.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 Maggio: Galliani oggi in Spagna per convincere Ancelotti a tornare al Milan. Il tecnico, che oggi riceverà il benservito dal Real, dice che vorrebbe star fermo un anno. Ma..."*



Sacchi, Capello, Gullit, Donadoni, Sheva, Kakà...i ritorni al Milan sono sempre stati un disatro annunciato..premesso ciò aggiungo anche che un Ancelotti che torna pure contro voglia (il pelato è capace pure di convincerlo facendo leva su chissà cosa) è davvero assurdo..speriamo sia solo campagna elettorale..non distruggeranno anche Carlo questi maledetti!!!
Vai CR7 convinci Perez a tenere Ancelotti!!


----------



## franck3211 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il giornale ha intervistato Ancelotti il quale ha ribadito la sua intenzione di fermarsi per un anno, ringraziando berlusconi e ritenendosi onorato di fare la cena con Galliani. Tra l'altro il tempo di riposo di un anno gli permetterà di dedicarsi al nipote e di compiere un intervento chirurgico per via della cervicale.
Ancelotti insomma è un capitolo chiuso o per meglio dire un capitolo mai riaperto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 Maggio: Galliani oggi in Spagna per convincere Ancelotti a tornare al Milan. Il tecnico, che oggi riceverà il benservito dal Real, dice che vorrebbe star fermo un anno. Ma..."*



Ma il Giornale pubblica la notizia che Ancelotti ha dichiarato di volersi fermare perchè deve essere operato per una stenosi cervicale, che gli provoca formicolii alle mani e non vorrebbe che si propagassero anche alle gambe..
L'operazione verrà fatta a Vancouver iin Canada, dove sua moglie ha già preso casa. 
No sa quindi quanto tempo ci vorrà tra operazione e successiva riabilitazione.

Questo significa che dovrà esserci, quanto meno, un traghettatore (Inzaghi?) fino al suo eventuale rientro.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma il Giornale pubblica la notizia che Ancelotti ha dichiarato di volersi fermare perchè deve essere operato per una stenosi cervicale, che gli provoca formicolii alle mani e non vorrebbe che si propagassero anche alle gambe..


Pur di non venire al milan


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 25 Maggio: Galliani oggi in Spagna per convincere Ancelotti a tornare al Milan. Il tecnico, che oggi riceverà il benservito dal Real, dice che vorrebbe star fermo un anno. Ma..."*



*In un'intervista al Giornale sembrerebbe che Ancelotti abbia detto che ormai il dado è tratto e che si fermerà un anno per farsi operare a Vancouver dove avrebbe preso casa con sua moglie*


----------



## franck3211 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *In un'intervista al Giornale sembrerebbe che Ancelotti abbia detto che ormai il dado è tratto e che si fermerà un anno per farsi operare a Vancouver dove ha preso casa con sua moglie*



A me pare evidente che alla base della sua scelta ci sono motivi personali che vanno oltre il progetto Milan.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Poi aggiunge che i progetti e investimenti del Milan saranno grandi, però sarà dura perchè chi ha i top player non li vende di certo. Spero sia così, Carletto mi sembra una persona sincera. Spero davvero che il motivo del rifiuto sia l'operazione che deve sostenere e non l'ennesimo teatrino o budget di mercato scarno.


----------



## bargnani83 (25 Maggio 2015)

letta l'intervista rilasciata a ordine direi di depennare li nome di ancelotti.interessante quando dice che il milan ha voglia di investire meno quando ordine atttestato il no di ancelotti mette in prima linea i nomi di montella e sarri. speriamo pistocchi abbia ragione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

*Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> letta l'intervista rilasciata a ordine direi di depennare li nome di ancelotti.interessante quando dice che il milan ha voglia di investire meno quando ordine atttestato il no di ancelotti mette in prima linea i nomi di montella e sarri. speriamo pistocchi abbia ragione.



Per me il candidato numero uno è Montella, Emery ora si dice che lo voglia il Real in quanto ai tifosi Benitez non piace. A questo punto, dopo questa intervista, cosa ci va a fare Galliani in Spagna? Ennesima figura barbina?


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma il Giornale pubblica la notizia che Ancelotti ha dichiarato di volersi fermare perchè deve essere operato per una stenosi cervicale, che gli provoca formicolii alle mani e non vorrebbe che si propagassero anche alle gambe..
> L'operazione verrà fatta a Vancouver iin Canada, dove sua moglie ha già preso casa.
> No sa quindi quanto tempo ci vorrà tra operazione e successiva riabilitazione.
> 
> Questo significa che dovrà esserci, quanto meno, un traghettatore (Inzaghi?) fino al suo eventuale rientro.




Complimenti allo scoop di Ordine. Auguriamo ad Ancelotti di poter risolvere i propri problemi di salute. Si cambia obiettivo. L'idea di perdere un altro anno senza la ragionevole probabilità di rientrare in Champions League l'anno succesivo è folle. Questo club ha conti pessimi, con fatturato in contrazione e valore del patrimonio netto addirittura negativo: non può giocare con il fuoco. I nuovi soci possono conferire i mezzi necessari per la competitività, ma il fatturato lo estendi con nuovi successi sportivi e con il business del nuovo stadio. Nessun traghettatore, dunque, ma una scelta diversa e definitiva, che consenta al Milan, con un mercato coerente con le scelte tecniche del nuovo allenatore, di rimettersi immediatamente in carreggiata. Un Milan non competitivo non conviene a nessuno, principalmente a chi spera ardentemente di liberarsene, come Marina Berlusconi e Fininvest.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me il candidato numero uno è Montella, Emery ora si dice che lo voglia il Real in quanto ai tifosi Benitez non piace. A questo punto, dopo questa intervista, cosa ci va a fare Galliani in Spagna? Ennesima figura barbina?



Questo conferma che Galliani a Madrid non va per Ancelotti.
Allora che ci va a fare?
Vuoi vedere che va a trattare per la cessione di Mastour?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



Perfetto: Emery gli prepara il piatto e poi Carletto, risolti i problemi di cervicale, torna con un Milan sulla cresta dell'onda 



osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Questo conferma che Galliani a Madrid non va per Ancelotti.
> Allora che ci va a fare?
> Vuoi vedere che va a trattare per la cessione di Mastour?



Mah, per me va a fare un ultimo tentativo con Ancelotti, poi discuterà di Cerci e Mandzukic con l'Atletico. E magari si farà dire da Perez se nella differenziata ci trova qualcosa di interessante...


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



Boh vicenda strana. Mi sorgono delle domande. 1 Se è un problema di salute di Ancelotti, perchè se il Real lo tiene l'anno prossimo resterebbe e rinuncerebbe ad operarsi ? E' solo un motivo di soldi? 2 Cosa va a fare Galliani in Spagna dopo questa chiusura perentoria del Carletto? 3 Se è un motivo di salute che lo blocca, Berlusconi (e Galliani) non lo sapeva prima di fare quella sparata? Sinceramente che sia campagna elettorale non mi convince, anche perchè se il giorno dopo vieni smentito clamorosamente non fai una bella figura...


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



Direi che queste siano parole definitive sulla questione Ancelotti, quindi non viene da noi solo per problemi fisici e non per questioni tecnico tattiche, anzi conferma che il milan ha voglia di investire!!!


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me il candidato numero uno è Montella, Emery ora si dice che lo voglia il Real in quanto ai tifosi Benitez non piace. A questo punto, dopo questa intervista, cosa ci va a fare Galliani in Spagna? Ennesima figura barbina?



c'è arjen cerccen da piazzare


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2015)

Spero che in realtà vada a Siviglia per prendere Emery


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Boh vicenda strana. Mi sorgono delle domande. 1 Se è un problema di salute di Ancelotti, perchè se il Real lo tiene l'anno prossimo resterebbe e rinuncerebbe ad operarsi ? E' solo un motivo di soldi? 2 Cosa va a fare Galliani in Spagna dopo questa chiusura perentoria del Carletto? 3 Se è un motivo di salute che lo blocca, Berlusconi (e Galliani) non lo sapeva prima di fare quella sparata? Sinceramente che sia campagna elettorale non mi convince, anche perchè se il giorno dopo vieni smentito clamorosamente non fai una bella figura...



I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato? E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera? Suvvia, è una scusa elegante per dire che non se la sente di ricominciare da zero ed è assolutamente legittimo. Carlo dopo aver lasciato il Milan ha allenato solo grandi club con progetti vincenti e già avviati. Quindi il suo diniego ci sta. Ma ora bisogna fiondarsi dritti su Emery, che rappresenta il profilo di tecnico che invece non credo avrebbe problemi a venire. Così come Klopp.


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato? E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera? Suvvia, è una scusa elegante per dire che non se la sente di ricominciare da zero ed è assolutamente legittimo. Carlo dopo aver lasciato il Milan ha allenato solo grandi club con progetti vincenti e già avviati. Quindi il suo diniego ci sta. Ma ora bisogna fondarsi dritti su Emery, che rappresenta proprio il profilo di tecnico che invece non credo avrebbe problemi a venire. Così come Klopp.



Perfetto.


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2015)

ma è normale.

mettiamo anche che ci saranno questi "grossi investimenti", il milan attualmente rimane una scommessa.
lui viene solo per vincere non per scommettere.
dopo la juventus cercava un rilancio, ora cerca una conferma. il milan è tutto meno che una conferma.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato? E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera? Suvvia, è una scusa elegante per dire che non se la sente di ricominciare da zero ed è assolutamente legittimo. Carlo dopo aver lasciato il Milan ha allenato solo grandi club con progetti vincenti e già avviati. Quindi il suo diniego ci sta. Ma ora bisogna fiondarsi dritti su Emery, che rappresenta il profilo di tecnico che invece non credo avrebbe problemi a venire. Così come Klopp.



Infatti, spero che anche il discorso di grandi progetti e investimenti non sia una balla concordata con la dirigenza per salvarci la faccia. Spero davvero che sia vero, che non voglia venire perchè non vuole fare un azzardo e non perchè in fondo anche quest'anno gli investimenti saranno miseri. E l'ultima uscita sui top player sembra quasi un voler mettere le mani avanti se non si riusciranno a prendere grossi giocatori. Spero tanto di sbagliarmi


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato?* E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera? Suvvia, è una scusa elegante per dire che non se la sente di ricominciare da zero ed è assolutamente legittimo. Carlo dopo aver lasciato il Milan ha allenato solo grandi club con progetti vincenti e già avviati. Quindi il suo diniego ci sta. Ma ora bisogna fiondarsi dritti su Emery, che rappresenta il profilo di tecnico che invece non credo avrebbe problemi a venire. Così come Klopp.



Ancelotti *sa già *che verrà esonerato..


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Infatti, spero che anche il discorso di grandi progetti e investimenti non sia una balla concordata con la dirigenza per salvarci la faccia. Spero davvero che sia vero, che non voglia venire perchè non vuole fare un azzardo e non perchè in fondo anche quest'anno gli investimenti saranno miseri. E l'ultima uscita sui top player sembra quasi un voler mettere le mani avanti se non si riusciranno a prendere grossi giocatori. Spero tanto di sbagliarmi



tutte balle.


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato? E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera? Suvvia, è una scusa elegante per dire che non se la sente di ricominciare da zero ed è assolutamente legittimo. Carlo dopo aver lasciato il Milan ha allenato solo grandi club con progetti vincenti e già avviati. Quindi il suo diniego ci sta. Ma ora bisogna fiondarsi dritti su Emery, che rappresenta il profilo di tecnico che invece non credo avrebbe problemi a venire. Così come Klopp.



più che una scusa elegante, è l'ennesima conferma di mancanza di attributi


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> più che una scusa elegante, è l'ennesima conferma di mancanza di attributi



secondo me non è da biasimare. lui conosce bene il gatto (b) e la volpe (denti gialli).


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



Carletto guastafeste,aspetta la fine delle elezioni prima di parlare!


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Carletto guastafeste,aspetta la fine delle elezioni prima di parlare!



Vabbè dai gentilmente un po' il gioco gliel'ha retto dicendo che sa che il presidente ha grandi progeti e voglia di investire..tanto lo sappiamo tutti che finirà tutto nell'ennesima bolla di sapone..come sempre..come per la cessione della società...


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



Era scontato. Adesso sotto con Montella...

Mi raccomando.


----------



## S T B (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me il candidato numero uno è Montella, Emery ora si dice che lo voglia il Real in quanto ai tifosi Benitez non piace. A questo punto, dopo questa intervista, cosa ci va a fare Galliani in Spagna? Ennesima figura barbina?



chissà a quale citofono suonerà stavolta


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2015)

> *L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno.*



nessuno di voi ha pensato che venire ad allenare un Milan in queste condizioni equivale a prendersi l'anno sabbatico?  

a parte gli scherzi, se ha un problema fisico, auguri Carletto, riprenditi.
bello che abbia detto che in Italia tornerebbe solo per il Milan (non so se i romanisti saranno contenti di questo)


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era scontato. Adesso sotto con Montella...



Preghiamo/Speriamo che quei folli del Napoli vadano a prendere Montella prima di noi.
Se solo si liberasse quell'idiota di Conte...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

Hahah Carlettooo gli hai rovinato tutti i piani pre elettorali .... Nooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



*Laudisa:Galliani in partenza per Madrid. Stasera va a cena con Ancelotti. Lo convincerà a tornare al Milan? Non è semplice.


Galliani: "Sto andando a Madrid non solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Galliani in partenza per Madrid. Stasera va a cena con Ancelotti. Lo convincerà a tornare al Milan? Non è semplice.
> 
> 
> Galliani: "Sto andando a Madrid non solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi."*



Tutti fantasticano ma per me è andato a Madrid pure per parlare con l'Atletico di Torres-Cerci.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tutti fantasticano ma per me è andato a Madrid pure per parlare con l'Atletico di Torres-Cerci.



Purtroppo mi sa che hai ragione... tristezza


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tutti fantasticano ma per me è andato a Madrid pure per parlare con l'Atletico di Torres-Cerci.



Anche secondo me, l'ho scritto dall'altra parte. Magari vuole spuntare un riscatto di favore, oppure vuole rispedirlo.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*Di Galliani a Madrid se ne parla QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-madrid-25-maggio-2015-tutte-le-news-vt28439.html


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole di Ancelotti al Giornale: "L’ho detto in conferenza stampa e lo ribadisco: mi fermerò un anno. Anche perché ho un motivo molto serio: mi devo operare alla cervicale per via di una stenosi. E questo problema da qualche tempo mi procura un formicolio alle mani. Se dovessi perdere altro tempo potrebbe passare alle gambe, quindi ho già preso l’appuntamento per l’intervento chirurgico. E non so francamente quanto tempo dovrò stare fisicamente fermo, per la fase post-operatoria e per la successiva rieducazione. Sarà un piacere avere Galliani ospite a cena, ma non posso cambiare programma. Il dado è tratto. Tuttavia confermo quella promessa solenne: se dovessi tornare un giorno in Italia ad allenare un club, potrei farlo solo e soltanto con il Milan. E' vero, so che i rossoneri hanno grandi progetti e voglia di investire e rilanciare la squadra. Ma non mancheranno gli ostacoli lungo la strada perché i club che dispongono dei top player di sicuro li terranno”*



Allenera il Milan direttamente da l'ospedale 
Tanto non puo fare peggio di Pippo.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

*Alle 19:30 conferenza stampa di Florentino Perez che annuncerà il futuro di Carlo Ancelotti e forse anche quello del futuro allenatore del Real (Il Real Madrid è su Emery per il dopo Ancelotti)*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Complimenti allo scoop di Ordine. Auguriamo ad Ancelotti di poter risolvere i propri problemi di salute. Si cambia obiettivo. L'idea di perdere un altro anno senza la ragionevole probabilità di rientrare in Champions League l'anno succesivo è folle. Questo club ha conti pessimi, con fatturato in contrazione e valore del patrimonio netto addirittura negativo: non può giocare con il fuoco. I nuovi soci possono conferire i mezzi necessari per la competitività, ma il fatturato lo estendi con nuovi successi sportivi e con il business del nuovo stadio. Nessun traghettatore, dunque, ma una scelta diversa e definitiva, che consenta al Milan, con un mercato coerente con le scelte tecniche del nuovo allenatore, di rimettersi immediatamente in carreggiata. Un Milan non competitivo non conviene a nessuno, principalmente a chi spera ardentemente di liberarsene, come Marina Berlusconi e Fininvest.



C'è ancora una tenue speranza che possa venire al Milan: l'operazione in sè richiede soli pochi giorni di degenza e non è detto che sia necessaria una cura riabilitativa. Si potrebbe tranquillamente risolvere in un paio di mesi (da neurochirurgo di mia conoscenza).
In fin dei conti il calciomercato non lo fa l'allenatore in prima persona, lui può anche solo gettare le basi.
Chi vuole, può continuare a sperare.


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato? E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera?.


.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alle 19:30 conferenza stampa di Florentino Perez che annuncerà il futuro di Carlo Ancelotti e forse anche quello del futuro allenatore del Real (Il Real Madrid è su Emery per il dopo Ancelotti)*



Emery? Sono impazziti, non è assolutamente un allenatore da Real Madrid, parlo di mentalità. Con ogni probabilità gli riporterebbe la liga, perchè è un allenatore con la giusta mentalità per vincere, ma praticherà un gioco non assolutamente in linea con storia ed esigenze blancos. Piuttosto meglio prendano Benitez.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I problemi di cervicale ce li avrebbe solo se venisse esonerato? E se invece il Real lo tiene cosa fa, non si opera? Suvvia, è una scusa elegante per dire che non se la sente di ricominciare da zero ed è assolutamente legittimo. Carlo dopo aver lasciato il Milan ha allenato solo grandi club con progetti vincenti e già avviati. Quindi il suo diniego ci sta. Ma ora bisogna fiondarsi dritti su Emery, che rappresenta il profilo di tecnico che invece non credo avrebbe problemi a venire. Così come Klopp.



Per me la situazione è semplice, lui ha prenotato l'operazione, se il Real lo molla va a farla, se il Real lo tiene annulla tutto e continua. Ma a sensazione pure lui sa di esser stato liquidato.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Emery? Sono impazziti, non è assolutamente un allenatore da Real Madrid, parlo di mentalità. Con ogni probabilità gli riporterebbe la liga, perchè è un allenatore con la giusta mentalità per vincere, ma praticherà un gioco non assolutamente in linea con storia ed esigenze blancos. Piuttosto meglio prendano Benitez.



Guarda che comunque non è un catenacciaro. Punta molto sulla corsa e sull'aggressività ma il Siviglia mi è piaciuto anche esteticamente, fa anche belle azioni.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Guarda che comunque non è un catenacciaro. Punta molto sulla corsa e sull'aggressività ma il Siviglia mi è piaciuto anche esteticamente, fa anche belle azioni.



Lo conosco molto bene, è molto simile ad Allegri come mentalità


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo conosco molto bene, è molto simile ad Allegri come mentalità



E Ancelotti è molto diverso da questi ?

Edit : rispondimi di là per non andare off.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*Bronzetti:"Ancelotti è intenzionato a restare un anno fermo".*


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti:"Ancelotti è intenzionato a restare un anno fermo".*



come ampiamente preannunciato


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti:"Ancelotti è intenzionato a restare un anno fermo".*



Lo ha già detto e stra-detto Carlo.
È andato a farsi un giretto a Madrid il Condom.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo ha già detto e stra-detto Carlo.
> È andato a farsi un giretto a Madrid il Condom.



E' andato palesemente per il discorso Cerci dai, lo deve scaricare. Che poi parli con Ancelotti credo sia più per amicizia ed elezioni politiche del suo compagno di merende. Ancelotti è stato chiaro, se il Real mi molla mi opero.


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

insomma è stata semplicemente una cena di cortesia, grandi quelli di milan channel che l'hanno messo in pole


----------



## Ciachi (25 Maggio 2015)

Ho il voltastomaco!!!!


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

bronzetti dice che benitez al 99% va al real madrid, quindi via libera per Emery, sempre che non sia stato realmente bocciato da SB


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2015)

Mica faranno durare questa pagliacciata su Ancelotti fino a sabato, vero? 
Spero che domani si chiuda tutto in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Guardate chi c'è. Pelle...


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate chi c'è. Pelle...



bronzetti è entrato nella fase digestiva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate chi c'è. Pelle...



E Peppe di Stefano. Giornalisti che fanno parte del teatrino.


----------



## Butcher (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E Peppe di Stefano. Giornalisti che fanno parte del teatrino.



Sappiamo di chi non fidarci.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

*Domani sera, probabilmente, ci sarà un'altra cena tra Galliani, Ancelotti e Bronzetti*


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani sera, probabilmente, ci sarà un'altra cena tra Galliani, Ancelotti e Bronzetti*



E di che diavolo parlano,di manze spagnole?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani sera, probabilmente, ci sarà un'altra cena tra Galliani, Ancelotti e Bronzetti*



Sembrano dei pensionati.


----------

